# kpop



## namiieco (Nov 25, 2017)

your opinions?

the choreography is perfection but most of the songs sound like your average pop imo


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 25, 2017)

I only really like BTS and a few 4Minute / Monsta X songs.
In general, I think it sounds like crap and doesn't do much for me, but I feel they put a lot more effort into their work than westerners (e.g: MVs, theories, choreography, performances, outfits, whatever)

It's ****ing crazy how much merch and how many albums these Korean groups release though hsnsnsnnsns like chill


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't listen to it but I'm always captivated by the choreography in the music videos I've watched. The songs are catchy enough too


----------



## Bowie (Nov 25, 2017)

Visually, they interest me. But it couldn't be further away from my interests musically.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 25, 2017)

i dont care for most kpop groups now but oh man, i used to be really into it when i was 15-ish. the only groups i still love are *exo* and red velvet, the rest honestly either sucks or isnt my style

i think over the years the whole industry got..... really tiring? messY/ hectic? like i honestly dont see how stanning more than one group can be a pleasant experience as theres so much stressfull things happening (comebacks and scandals and ythen you also worry about your faves being overworked and about the charts and music show awards and everythng else omg) and everyone has to compete against each other its so toxic lol..... at some point it just becomes sort of repetitive, if you dont pay attention the whole industry blurs into one thing 

aaaand then there are some of the fans, either really obsessed, really edgy or full on koreaboos and some popular groups are unfortunate enough to pick up on the influx of new fans (who are usually one of the three types or all at once rip) every now and then, thus leading to HUGE fanwars. which is tiring. so tiring. why is everything about kpop so. tiring. 

plus its hard to support the companies and even groups knowing how mistreated they all are, how hard they work in exchange for not enough money while the ceos are partying etc, there were so manny issues about slave contracts or companies pushing kpop idols beyond their limits and hurting them in the process solely for the money :/

but either way, exo are kings stan exo and most importantly, stan park chanyeol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 25, 2017)

was interested until i stumbled upon a "WOULD U RATHER (((NSFW))) :3c KPOP EDITION"
never again


----------



## chamsae (Nov 25, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> It's ****ing crazy how much merch and how many albums these Korean groups release though hsnsnsnnsns like chill



THIS asdfghj and how expensive it all is omg theyre literally money machines and its kinda sad


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 25, 2017)

tbh probably gonna get attacked for this but hey, it's my opinion. you have yours and i have mine.



Spoiler: my opinion



tbh, I feel like kpop is kinda overrated. I feel bad for all the popular groups like BTS and EXO who are probably gaining a bunch of toxic fans daily, like the ones who start wars with other fandoms for no reason at all, koreaboos, those who ship some of the band members and turn it into something worse LARRIES IM LOOKING AT YOU, etc. I've known about kpop for awhile because one of my best friends is a huge fan, but I haven't seen other kpop actually become popular until late last year.

It's also super annoying to be on YouTube and be on someone's video and then all of a sudden someone comments "ARMY WHERE U AT" and it gets top comment like ??? the video literally has nothing to do with kpop but yet u somehow bring kpop into it..

I understand that it's not the entire fandom. It's just those fans that drive me nuts.

it's also annoying because when my friends are fangirling over their idols I'm just sitting alone and can't relate lmao... Or they'll be laughing about something and it's like "oh ur not a fan so you wouldn't get it" like they're shaming me because I'm not a fan? I've tried listening to their music and it's just not my taste



but yeah that's my opinion lol. I don't hate kpop but I don't like it either


----------



## Locket (Nov 25, 2017)

I listen to it. I listen to a ton of groups and don't wanna list them all.

I personally think some ARMYs are super annoying. Seeing "ARMY WHERE U AT" on a video not related to it at all is annoying. Talking about BTS on a BTS video is cool, but on like a life hack video?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Visually, they interest me. But it couldn't be further away from my interests musically.



This. It's not my thing, but more power to those who enjoy it!

I do however, think it's awful the toxic culture most of these artists are forced to participate in. They're over-worked and put under far too much pressure.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 25, 2017)

i love some of its aesthetics but i tried to get into it and i didnt really liked it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Locket said:


> I listen to it. I listen to a ton of groups and don't wanna list them all.
> 
> I personally think some ARMYs are super annoying. Seeing "ARMY WHERE U AT" on a video not related to it at all is annoying. Talking about BTS on a BTS video is cool, but on like a life hack video?



yeah armys are annoying too


----------



## mitfy (Nov 25, 2017)

it's not my thing personally. if you like it then cool! though it is kind of off-putting when a tumblr mutual suddenly transforms into a kpop blog and then i have no idea who they are..


----------



## Aniko (Nov 25, 2017)

I usually don't have any interest in pop, dance, hip hop...etc   Just listening to obscur bands nobody knows..(joke)

..But my friend is a huge fan and I wanna know more about it, because she kept talking about bands I didn't know and it was..a bit sad. At first it wasn't my cup of tea but the videos were entertaining and some songs catchy, best background music when I was cleaning up the house, but those groups she liked had too many ballads and it bored me with the time ....So I tried to find some by myself and found BTS (like 4 years ago) which was more interesting to me, but my friend hates it (she hates all Kpop I like). So I'm listening to a bit of it for various reasons, sometimes just because it's funny (Strawberry milk) or cute, or catchy..
However I have no interest in bias (don't get it), hair color, what they are eating for breakfast and find Kpop fandoms quite scary. (too intense for me)


----------



## Locket (Nov 25, 2017)

Aniko said:


> However I have no interest in bias (don't get it), hair color, what they are eating for breakfast and find *Kpop fandoms quite scary.* (too intense for me)



Same, honestly. They can get way too intense over a little thing. "OMG MY FAVORITE IDOL WEIGHS THIS MUCH"
Some of them are too obsessed over their groups/bias.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 26, 2017)

Locket said:


> Same, honestly. They can get way too intense over a little thing. "OMG MY FAVORITE IDOL WEIGHS THIS MUCH"
> Some of them are too obsessed over their groups/bias.



Once I saw on Tumblr fans wondering if they were too tall or too short for their Kpop bias, it was not even a joke, the whole page was about height and weight and if they fit the image of their bias' ideal woman.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2017)

Also I'm alright with fanfics most of the time, but when you start acting like they're reality...... cringe 
"ew u can see tae doesnt like jimin he just wants 2 spend time with his bf jungkook" like nO....noO


----------



## Maiden (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm personally a big fan of BTS and Red Velvet, however I also really love this under rated band called dreamcatchers, Their songs sound like jrock/ anime opening themes and have a very interesting horror vibe to them.


----------



## Limon (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't really care for it.


----------



## sej (Nov 26, 2017)

i find the choreography kind of entertaining, but i have no interest in listening to them tbh


----------



## chamsae (Nov 26, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Also I'm alright with fanfics most of the time, but when you start acting like they're reality...... cringe
> "ew u can see tae doesnt like jimin he just wants 2 spend time with his bf jungkook" like nO....noO



ioh my god same kjhgfdfghjk baekyeol and kaisoo shippers in the exo fandom are straight up CRAZY, attacking people and the idols themselves for not acting like they want them to act etc..... 

WHILE WE'RE AT IT, THE DATING CULTURE in the kpop industry is ridiculous, dating is considered a scandal and the fans will rip their fave to shreds for so much as having dating rumours jknssjksadjkdsjk im glad my faves are getting older and so are their fans bc that means there wont be such a reaction but the newer, younger fandoms.... oh man. i feel so bad for those idols, their lives are crazy as it is, they got obsessive stalker fans and then to top it off they cant even date or fool around with anyone because said obsessive fans will somehow find out about it lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpookyMemes said:


> I feel bad for all the popular groups like BTS and EXO who are probably gaining a bunch of toxic fans daily, like the ones who start wars with other fandoms for no reason at all, koreaboos, those who ship some of the band members and turn it into something worse LARRIES IM LOOKING AT YOU, etc. I've known about kpop for awhile because one of my best friends is a huge fan, but I haven't seen other kpop actually become popular until late last year.



rip half of bts' current fandom is made up of one direction fans who got bored during the break asdfghjkjhgf i feel so bad for that group seriously some of those fans are so embarassing (not to mention literally racist sdfghjk) exo has them too but for some reason most of the loud ones are armys? i think its because bts gets noticed by american media more and therefore pick up more of that trash :/

and yeah, shipping in the kpop fandoms is on a similar level to The Larry Conspiracy, it's so crazy tssssk


----------



## Locket (Nov 26, 2017)

Aniko said:


> Once I saw on Tumblr fans wondering if they were too tall or too short for their Kpop bias, it was not even a joke, the whole page was about height and weight and if they fit the image of their bias' ideal woman.


OH GOD


Nightmares said:


> Also I'm alright with fanfics most of the time, but when you start acting like they're reality...... cringe
> "ew u can see tae doesnt like jimin he just wants 2 spend time with his bf jungkook" like nO....noO



NOPE. YOU DON'T DO THAT.
I feel so bad for the members of BTS, they are suddenly really famous and are getting a bunch of media attention. Then there's crazy ARMYs.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2017)

Have you seen FaceBook ARMYs, though? //shudder 
They're really creepy and possessive, and for some reason all have terrible spelling and grammar

I just checked now, and some fan page is unironically calling them "Eomma Jin" and "Appa RM" (appa??)

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry, I know that's like my third post ^, but some kpop stans just annoy tf out of me... Sometimes I wonder why the kpop community is so ****ing intense? Can we just enjoy a meme once in a while instead of screaming at each other about awards or ships.............smhh


----------



## Aniko (Nov 26, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Also I'm alright with fanfics most of the time, but when you start acting like they're reality...... cringe
> "ew u can see tae doesnt like jimin he just wants 2 spend time with his bf jungkook" like nO....noO



Whoa.. Creepy. 
Reminds me when my dashboard was filled with Free! (anime) fans who were pissy because Haru spent time with Rin in Australia; I have no interest in fanfics or ships so I didn't get what was going on. 

I also heard about fans who bully or blackmail their once favorite band because the members dated someone they didn't approve of (or just date...) or whatever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Have you seen FaceBook ARMYs, though? //shudder
> They're really creepy and possessive, and for some reason all have terrible spelling and grammar
> 
> I just checked now, and some fan page is unironically calling them "Eomma Jin" and "Appa RM" (appa??)
> ...



I haven't, just a little scrolling on Twitter was enough to scare the s*** out of me, some were alright or apparently joking but some others just sound like psychos and bunny boilers.



> "Eomma Jin" and "Appa RM"


 Ah! Mom and dad, must be some inside joke/ship?. Mommy Jin and Daddy RM. I don't know, I don't get the wigs jokes either...one day I might Google all of this  or not (lazy person here)

...but while we are at it, I find it really cringy when they call them "oppa", especially when they are older than the guys O.O
(but I will let it pass...)

Yes they seems more intense than some other fans, not sure why...


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 26, 2017)

oh one more thing lol, those fans who have weird usernames on YouTube like

jungkook's hat or something

Those I don't have an issue with because I'm like that too but it gets creepy when it's like

jimin's left buttcheek

I kid you not there is probably someone out there with a username like that or similar


----------



## Locket (Nov 26, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> oh one more thing lol, those fans who have weird usernames on YouTube like
> 
> jungkook's hat or something
> 
> ...



I didn't find his left buttcheek, but I found his right.

But seriously. It's crazy what they do.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't really care about it-- don't like but I don't hate either. But the fanbase is really annoying though (for the most part).


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 26, 2017)

Locket said:


> I didn't find his left buttcheek, but I found his right.
> 
> But seriously. It's crazy what they do.



lool you're right I just found a tumblr and a YouTube, man those fans are dedicated


----------



## Farobi (Nov 27, 2017)

Same ranking as other non-English songs for me, which is average.

I dont really know why it'sK-Pop that stands out compared to other music internationally; I guess it's because of typical fangirl phases and keeping up with whats trendy. Not to downplay them though cause I've seen some music videos and their production levels and ~dance moves~ are pretty good.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 27, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> oh one more thing lol, those fans who have weird usernames on YouTube like
> 
> jungkook's hat or something
> 
> ...



Or you get 11 year olds with usernames like @dahddyjimin  hnsnwbsbsvsgg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

namiieco said:


> your opinions?
> 
> the choreography is perfection but most of the songs sound like your average pop imo



Pretty much what you said and a lot are the same too to be honest. Not a fan at all but yeah each to their own.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Or you get 11 year olds with usernames like @dahddyjimin  hnsnwbsbsvsgg



God reminds me of those good ol' Gaiaonline days where people spammed (kpop dude) IS MY OPPA-CHAN CHIBI BUTTS like.. uh cringe harder.


----------



## Byebi (Nov 27, 2017)

I agree w op

I love watching them dance but the music is ehhh

Doesnt really hit me the way it does for kpop fans


----------



## Aali (Nov 27, 2017)

I never got into Kpop and I personally don’t like. 

Also (I’m not saying every fan is like this) but a lot of fans on social media can be very....unhealthy obsessive and attack people who don't like their favs. I've seen a loooooooooot of discourse over petty things. I can think of other things, but this post would be a very long post.

Again, I’m not saying the whole Kpop community is like this.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 28, 2017)

Honestly I'm a kpop fan (and I seem to be in the minority here) but I don't really invest too much in the fandom aspects and I just enjoy the groups and the music on my own. I don't care for how the artists get treated by their labels and the strict rules they're put under, and groups with huge fandoms have to deal with some really insane "fans" which is sad. I feel like they're not respected as people as much as they should be. 

But the negatives aside, kpop as a whole makes me really happy. I'm very fussy about music but I find a lot of things I like in kpop that I can't find elsewhere. I love the involvement of the groups and how they don't just release and album and disappear like other artists do, and you get to see them more and it's just a fun and interesting bit of that world, so to speak. Also the language is beautiful. I love the way Korean sounds.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 28, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> some kpop stans just annoy tf out of me...



THE BIGGEST MOOD seriously some people are so immature and cringy and rude im so done -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

Spooky. said:


> I don't care for how the artists get treated by their labels and the strict rules they're put under, and groups with huge fandoms have to deal with some really insane "fans" which is sad. I feel like they're not respected as people as much as they should be.



This too is even more wtf why I'm not a fan of this idol factory-produced music either...
--

But yeah the fandom _can_ be cringe af yes.


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 28, 2017)

I am not into Kpop at all, but I don't hate it whatsoever.

But sometimes the die hard fans could be a little too much.
Lots of my friends are kpop fans, and they often flood my twitter timeline with thousands of kpop related retweets per hour so I need to mute them lol.

Also, once my fool mouth slipped. I commented that one dude hair color is a little bit off and unsuiting. Turns out he's one of the famous Kpop singer and you can imagine the hate and anger that went towards me :'D


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 28, 2017)

otomatoe said:


> Also, once my fool mouth slipped. I commented that one dude hair color is a little bit off and unsuiting. Turns out he's one of the famous Kpop singer and you can imagine the hate and anger that went towards me :'D



this is an example of _those_ fans smh. Can't critique one thing about their idols without getting attacked lmao yet they say trash about other artists and expect not to get hate, what????


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 29, 2017)

Er. .. is it weirdd that I hate the music but I still love BTS?


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 29, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> this is an example of _those_ fans smh. Can't critique one thing about their idols without getting attacked lmao yet they say trash about other artists and expect not to get hate, what????



Yeah hahaha. I mean it's just a hair color (I know, might be a big deal for the fans), but I didn't mean to hurt anyone feelings just because I commented on someone's hair color :'D I seriously regret that and from then on, I never ever touch the Kpop fandom anymore.. I'm afraid I might said something wrong again and get roasted xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> this is an example of _those_ fans smh. Can't critique one thing about their idols without getting attacked lmao yet they say trash about other artists and expect not to get hate, what????



^^^^this. or if you say a band you otherwise (or someone else) likes has one bad song and they go bat****, lmao.

Idk if the fandom of kpop/jpop other things are as crazy nowadays but those days when you had to remember everyone's name and birthdays etc. or you were not a "real" fan.. wth.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 29, 2017)

otomatoe said:


> I commented that one dude hair color is a little bit off and unsuiting. Turns out he's one of the famous Kpop singer and you can imagine the hate and anger that went towards me :'D



^^^^^^^^ thIS SO MUCH

I commented on an EXO music video that the song reminded me of another, and I got about 50 comments screaming at me and insulting me, saying I "didn't deserve" to be this or that.......like what even

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayordaisy said:


> Er. .. is it weirdd that I hate the music but I still love BTS?



yes very you should back of my oppars 
oppar jdope is mine back of


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2017)

i paid a lot of money to see exo, even drove 12 hours one way and back for it. but they got me through some really hard depressive times and kpop was one of my only outlets back then. i still enjoy the music, but i feel like at the same time i'm not as crazy about it as i was a few years ago. i adore their work and dedication and i'll still listen to my faves and such, but i grew out of the huge kpop stan phase. but i wouldn't dog on someone else for still liking it. more power to them, honestly. music is one of those things that transcends language and that's really ****ing cool if you ask me.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

tae said:


> music is one of those things that transcends language and that's really ****ing cool if you ask me.



^^^^^This this.

Oh well the (imaginative) look on people's faces when I tell them I like Portuguese (and some West African) music lol. Yet people most of the times don't wiggle an eyebrow when people like j/k/etc. pop lol


----------



## Aniko (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ^^^^^This this.
> 
> Oh well the (imaginative) look on people's faces when I tell them I like Portuguese (and some West African) music lol. Yet people most of the times don't wiggle an eyebrow when people like j/k/etc. pop lol




And when your mother tongue is not English, pretty much everything is in a foreign language lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

Aniko said:


> And when your mother tongue is not English, pretty much everything is in a foreign language lol



Mine is Swedish, so yeah technically English is "foreign" to me too 

Nah, back on topic though. There are some old Korean music I like, but yeah not into modern things.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ^^^^^This this.
> 
> Oh well the (imaginative) look on people's faces when I tell them I like Portuguese (and some West African) music lol. Yet people most of the times don't wiggle an eyebrow when people like j/k/etc. pop lol



Yeah, it can happen the other way round too. Like everyone's chill with Despacito playing, but they find it strange to have something Korean on the radio


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, it can happen the other way round too. Like everyone's chill with Despacito playing, but they find it strange to have something Korean on the radio



People probably "like" it because he took in that Beaver dude on it lol, I doubt a lot of people get the song anyway...


----------



## CyrusMoonside (Dec 1, 2017)

I have friends who are obsessed, seen some videos. Rather impressive.


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 1, 2017)

I listen to a few groups these days, I was into it more a few years ago. But I will have to say, it's high quality pop music. I wasn't super into pop music before getting into Kpop, but it helped me appreciate just how darn catchy pop music can be. Can't blame people for being wary of the fan culture surrounding it, it can get pretty edgelord-y, some groups more than others, and I tend to stay away from those groups partly because of that.

But that said, f(x) and SHINee are my faves, I saw SHINee in Toronto earlier this year and it was a highlight of my year. I'm not into many groups that debuted after 2013 though lol, except for Dreamcatcher, they've caught my eye/ear. Other kpop groups I listen to are B1A4, Wonder Girls, APink, 2pm, and INFINITE.

Not to be over dramatic but The Chaser belongs in some kind of museum of art.





But yeah, beyond the slammin' pop jams, there's some really cool stuff that happens in Kpop if you look hard enough.


----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2017)

i think it's mediocre. not my thing and the fandom isn't great but what do ya know all fandoms are annoying somewhat


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i think it's mediocre. not my thing and the fandom isn't great but what do ya know all fandoms are annoying somewhat



yep and yep.

(especially some reddit pages fandoms lol)


----------



## windloft (Dec 1, 2017)

i don't really stick to a particular k-pop group ... i never got into the whole thing of geeking out over k-pop / boy bands... (  though i do appreciate EXO's music! )

however, i really, _reaaaallly_ adore IU; not only as a singer, but a person as well. i adore her music and i appreciate how much she's grown in her years of being a singer / actress. as far as my favorite songs go, it's extremely hard to pick ... all of her stuff is amazing!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

trish said:


> i don't really stick to a particular k-pop group ... i never got into the whole thing of geeking out over k-pop / boy bands... (  though i do appreciate EXO's music! )
> 
> however, i really, _reaaaallly_ adore IU; not only as a singer, but a person as well. i adore her music and i appreciate how much she's grown in her years of being a singer / actress. as far as my favorite songs go, it's extremely hard to pick ... all of her stuff is amazing!


oh i know this song, her voice is real soothing


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 1, 2017)

trish said:


> i don't really stick to a particular k-pop group ... i never got into the whole thing of geeking out over k-pop / boy bands... (  though i do appreciate EXO's music! )
> 
> however, i really, _reaaaallly_ adore IU; not only as a singer, but a person as well. i adore her music and i appreciate how much she's grown in her years of being a singer / actress. as far as my favorite songs go, it's extremely hard to pick ... all of her stuff is amazing!



I literally only just watched this video hsnsn
Not really my thing, unfortunately


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

it's awards season so have some nice vids of exo to commemorate their annual daesang sweep :')






ahh kyungsoos voice ;-;






their concerts are out of this world... the vcr, the stage set ups, everything... wtf!!!!!!!






this performance is pure art (jongin isnt human) and the remix of power!!! slapped!!!! 






love it when exo turn festivals/award shows into their concerts lol, the fans are incredible





also this because spring day!!!!! jimin's dancing is??? beautiful ??? n they finally performed it instead of their usual rap..stuff... lol i wish their music was more like this eh 

but lmao of course we cant enjoy the award season and be happy for the winners because the two fandoms are jumping to each other's throats dfghgfdsasdfg i really would love for people to just chill and appreciate that both exo and bts are thriving right now and that there's no need for one to step down (after all most awards have more than one daesang lol they can share!!!!!)


----------



## dedenne (Dec 2, 2017)

Meh it's fine.
Lol, the other day me and my friend had a massive convo about kpop


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2017)

MayorK said:


> it's awards season so have some nice vids of exo to commemorate their annual daesang sweep :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aah yeah, I'm so glad BTS won those awards (and Yoongi too omf) but fandoms need to chill 
I heard some EXO-Ls were signing petitions to get MAMA cancelled or something because EXO didn't win some awards or whatever... and then we've got the general ARMYs vs EXO-Ls on Twitter o ops.


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Aah yeah, I'm so glad BTS won those awards (and Yoongi too omf) but fandoms need to chill
> I heard some EXO-Ls were signing petitions to get MAMA cancelled or something because EXO didn't win some awards or whatever... and then we've got the general ARMYs vs EXO-Ls on Twitter o ops.


me too omg and im so glad both bts and exo got a daesang each so far, less reasons to fight (imagine what would happen if one of these groups got both/the other didnt get anything.. hell would break loose)

and omg the petition..... someone started that and somehow it spread everywhere, but from what ive seen on stan twitter korean exo-ls are yelling at everyone not to sign it, i mean honestly, a way to ruin the groups reputation smh


----------



## aericell (Dec 2, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Aah yeah, I'm so glad BTS won those awards (and Yoongi too omf) but fandoms need to chill
> I heard some EXO-Ls were signing petitions to get MAMA cancelled or something because EXO didn't win some awards or whatever... and then we've got the general ARMYs vs EXO-Ls on Twitter o ops.



It wasn't just about the awards. They dissed EXO from the beginning by putting an 'X' over their MAMA MV in their promo vid, and while that probably wasn't their intention, there were better ways to get whatever message they had across.

Then for the Best Asian Style Award, it was 100% based on tweets. The public can easily go to certain websites to see tweet statistics. They usually announce it at the beginning of the ceremony but instead chose to announce it right before EXO's performance when they were backstage?

That's another thing. I don't know about the entire order the setlist, but for MAMA to have the last four groups be EXO, Wanna One, Super Junior, and BTS in that order pissed off a lot of fans, putting a rookie group and a younger group after their seniors. Not to mention Super Junior flew all the way just to perform one song, get no award, and not even do the closing.

We led in voting for all the categories we were able to vote in, and while they say it only accounted for "30%" there were some categories where we had a SIGNIFICANT percentage lead over the actual winners. Not saying those groups/artists didn't deserve it, but a lot of it made no sense. What the hell was the point of doing illegal voting sweeps if voting didn't mean crap.

(Obvi there was a lot more that didn't make sense that had to and didn't have to do with EXO but ur making it seem likes L's are acting like sore losers and signing petitions just because boohoo we didn't win)

Yeah, the government petition is probably over the line, but you can't tell us to "chill." We're allowed to feel hurt and upset over this and we'll keep pulling out the receipts until we get answers lmao.


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

LOEY said:


> It wasn't just about the awards. They dissed EXO from the beginning by putting an 'X' over their MAMA MV in their promo vid, and while that probably wasn't their intention, there were better ways to get whatever message they had across.
> 
> Then for the Best Asian Style Award, it was 100% based on tweets. The public can easily go to certain websites to see tweet statistics. They usually announce it at the beginning of the ceremony but instead chose to announce it right before EXO's performance when they were backstage?
> 
> ...



^^^^^^ this
i rly didnt want to get too heated here but didnt they also put something like "no one can stay as no.1 forever" in one of the vcrs??? with the x and everything else mnet has done to exo this and in the past years clearly implies they want them gone. lmao honestly sfdfga also the style award, we had way more tweets, trended above the other groups and still didnt get the award just because exo were backstage preparing to perform dfghj talk about taking the "attendance awards" to a whole new level
................. not even going to mention the wax seal thing, or the fact that majority of the sow was made up of sm artists' performances. a rookie group gets a long ass performance near the end while one of the sec gen legends has to perform one song. 
still though, the petition is idiotic and it really is going to make exo look bad if people dont stop signing it lol

(i really wish people would stop fighting though like this fanwar is so ridiculous sometimes)


also justice for winner and red velvet lmao they crushed everyone on the chartsand yet,, signal got soty. winner didnt even make it to the nominees. what kind of a joke


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2017)

LOEY said:


> It wasn't just about the awards. They dissed EXO from the beginning by putting an 'X' over their MAMA MV in their promo vid, and while that probably wasn't their intention, there were better ways to get whatever message they had across.
> 
> Then for the Best Asian Style Award, it was 100% based on tweets. The public can easily go to certain websites to see tweet statistics. They usually announce it at the beginning of the ceremony but instead chose to announce it right before EXO's performance when they were backstage?
> 
> ...



Fair, I guess only the "bad" EXO tweets were forwarded onto me, and the "chill" thing was directed at the fanwars between ARMYs and EXO-Ls, not for being upset over EXO's awards

Also I don't really get this whole "rookie" and "senior" thing? Who cares if one group is older or whatever? They all had their chance to perform

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah, I saw the 'x' thing... that was pretty bad ngl


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Also I don't really get this whole "rookie" and "senior" thing? Who cares if one group is older or whatever? They all had their chance to perform



its a kpop/korean culture thing, and its always been like this - rookies respect their seniors, especially when those seniors are some of the most important hallyu wave groups, and as an extension, ceremonies and festivals put a certain order of performances to show respect to some groups. (so like, a 3 months old group wont perform last, and a very popular groups will always perform in the end part, as well as "achieved" and "important" groups like suju or bigbang) 
groups like suju paved the way for everyone else, and for them to only get time for one song right after their comeback while a freshly debuted (by mnet, which also is why people didnt take it lightly) group gets more screen time, it passes off as kinda disrespectful. not to mention the everlasting cold war between mnet and sm. its a lot of politics and a lot of history (same with yg, they dont even attend mamas and for a good reason lol


----------



## KPOP (Dec 2, 2017)

hi guys 
new kpop fan here
any vixx or shinee or winner lovers here?
i also like other groups such as exo, bts, snsd, twice, blackpink, red velvet and more


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't understand why it's so loved. Can someone explain?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I don't understand why it's so loved. Can someone explain?



I think it's rather comparable to the anime community. Think of it that way, just music, and Korean
lmfao


----------



## Aniko (Dec 2, 2017)

MayorK said:


> also this because spring day!!!!! jimin's dancing is??? beautiful ??? n they finally performed it instead of their usual rap..stuff... lol i wish their music was more like this eh



That's why I like them lol because "of their usual rap..stuff" (but not just that) I also like Spring Day, Butterfly..etc. I like that they have different kind of songs. I also noticed that several BTS fans are not people usually listening to Kpop.


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

Aniko said:


> That's why I like them lol because "of their usual rap..stuff" (but not just that) I also like Spring Day, Butterfly..etc. I like that they have different kind of songs. I also noticed that several BTS fans are not people usually listening to Kpop.



i only really like their more pop-ish and slow songs, im not too big on hh and rap unless a particular song "sticks" to me! i like some of suga's parts in their songs but the rest isnt really for me :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> I don't understand why it's so loved. Can someone explain?



i guess its the contrast between the kpop industry and well, the rest of music industries and genres and communities people are usually exposed to, especially on the western side. it stands out, and the fan culture is kind of more intense in kpop as well than lets say in england or somewhere like that. once youre in you start learning about it, see how the industry works and who those people are, you develop some sort of attatchment or admiration and... yeah. also people just appreciate the work and resources put into everything, even if its completely not your cup of tea you cant deny that the work those artists but into their performances is impressive


----------



## Aniko (Dec 2, 2017)

MayorK said:


> i only really like their more pop-ish and slow songs, im not too big on hh and rap unless a particular song "sticks" to me! i like some of suga's parts in their songs but the rest isnt really for me :>



Yes it's just a matter of preferences, when Blood, Sweat and Tears came out, lot of people loved it, but I wasn't too sure about it. 
Same for other groups, sometimes I like a lot one of their popular song but the rest of the album is too mellow for me, but I'm not a real fan of Kpop or pop in general either so.


----------



## Mink777 (Dec 2, 2017)

Kpop, Jpop, Lollipop. It's all weird to me.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm not a fan of pop music in general, so....yeeaah.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 3, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I'm not a fan of pop music in general, so....yeeaah.



I think it's a bit inaccurate to label all of k-pop as definite pop tbh 
There's more hiphop and rap stuff, electro, rock, loads of **** idk


----------



## KPOP (Dec 3, 2017)

*so who loves red velvet peek a boo? i do*


----------



## chamsae (Dec 3, 2017)

KPOP said:


> *so who loves red velvet peek a boo? i do*



QUEENS!!!! they had so many bops this year
i had an out of body experience when i saw joy on the table in the peek a boo music video


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

MayorK said:


> QUEENS!!!! they had so many bops this year
> i had an out of body experience when i saw joy on the table in the peek a boo music video



well , i do not consider myself a fan as i only like two songs of them so far but i think they are talented and +++visuals for sure

red velvet, exo, shinee, snsd , nct and others make me believe sm is really the best because truthfully.... sm produces damn good ****
like really good music , songs and music that blow my mind

i know blackpink and twice companies are also big and twice and blackpink make good songs too in my opinion , as i like those two groups as well but damn sm


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I think it's a bit inaccurate to label all of k-pop as definite pop tbh
> There's more hiphop and rap stuff, electro, rock, loads of **** idk



I'd assume they meant popular music like it in general, regardless of country? But yeah I agree regardless, not a fan of something modern of either genre tbh.


----------



## glass (Dec 5, 2017)

i said it in my last reply but im not into the mainstream korean music too much ... i dont live in korea anymore so i dont here about it any more and i seem to just stick with what i like

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah i meant hear instead of here


----------



## KPOP (Dec 5, 2017)

*one of the most beautiful visuals in kpop *


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't know much or anything about this but is there any other difference than origin between kpop and jpop?


----------



## chamsae (Dec 5, 2017)

KPOP said:


> well , i do not consider myself a fan as i only like two songs of them so far but i think they are talented and +++visuals for sure
> 
> red velvet, exo, shinee, snsd , nct and others make me believe sm is really the best because truthfully.... sm produces damn good ****
> like really good music , songs and music that blow my mind
> ...



i may be biased because my favourite groups are from sm but they truly have amazing music and created a huuuge chunk of history. from h.o.t, shinhwa and boa to rv or exo, they really know how to put a group together and they have some of the best vocalists in the industry asdfgfd 
i guess it depends on everyones taste because big three have very distinct styles, and some people love yg but hate the rest or love sm but hate yg _or hate all of them because theyre bitter about their wealth lol_

blackping and twice are also amazing!! i dont like most of twice's albums since its not really my style but their singles are always so catchy (i love knock knock and likey) and blackpink are just sooooo talented (though their first single, boombayah...or something? is unbearable to me lol but people love it) ;;;; and when it comes to big/popular girl groups, exid is amazing as well oommmggggg im so glad they hit it big


----------



## Aniko (Dec 5, 2017)

I not a fan of SM groups, I don't know why, I don't hate them either, and I do enjoy a few songs now and then but there is a little something that doesn't work with me and I can't tell what it is. Red Velvet is maybe the one I prefer from that company. My friend who IS the kpop fan, like pretty much all sm groups BUT Red Velvet. In fact she hates everything I like..so I guess it means I have no taste in that genre XD.


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

idk much about kpop but i do love amber liu a lot. she's an angel.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 6, 2017)

Just saw something fun


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2017)

I was massively into K-pop 2009-2012 and even saw Big Bang live in 2012. Nowadays though it's not really my thing with the exception of NU'EST. I did go and see G-Dragon live a couple of months ago though for nostalgias sake, and the set list consisted of a lot of his 2009-2012 discography anyway.


----------



## Joy (Dec 16, 2017)

I recently just got into K-Pop. I really enjoy most BTS songs and a couple from EXO but I'm not really into the girl groups. I find the girl groups to be kinda eh. 

I've noticed that BTS and EXO fans can be pretty crazy but I guess that's how it gets with some fandoms.


----------



## freshmanmayor (Dec 17, 2017)

i've seen it get really popular recently, but i've never really got into it myself. people i know love it, and sometimes i listen to it second-hand, but i'm just not really invested. maybe it's because i know the fandoms are really aggressive sometimes, which usually makes me avoid certain band groups (like 21 pilots) or tv shows (like supergirl), or because i'm more of a musicals type of girl. their dancing is really good, i won't lie


----------



## moonford (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm not really interested in the music but the choreography is quite charming. However it isn't enough to captivate me, I need to understand the music and feel the peoples voices; the language barriers make it hard for me to bond with k-pop. 

Western Music usually go for metaphors when it comes to treatment of certain groups of people, sex, fashion and so on, whereas Eastern Music have very interesting videos which would grasp anyone's attention, I don't understand them though so I don't have a real interest in them.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 18, 2017)

Ackee said:


> idk much about kpop but i do love amber liu a lot. she's an angel.



Ah yes, Amber is lovely.

I personally love K-Pop (kinda obvious), but that doesn't mean I love every K-Pop sound that is dropped. I love many K-Pop songs, but there are many songs I don't enjoy as well. I enjoy the dancing aspect in the K-Pop industry as well.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2017)

someone I follow on twitter is into kpop, and I saw that an idol apparently committed suicide recently. 
These poor people are put under far too much pressure to be perfect. RIP


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 18, 2017)

Bcat said:


> someone I follow on twitter is into kpop, and I saw that an idol apparently committed suicide recently.
> These poor people are put under far too much pressure to be perfect. RIP



Yes, Kim Jonghyun from SHINee. He was such an amazing and talented man, and he left this world way too soon. He had even been posting on his Instagram cries for help (he had depression), but he was continually forced to work harder.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 19, 2017)

i grew up with shinee and honestly jonghyun's death was shocking and horrifiying, but may he rest in peace.

1990-2017


----------



## namiieco (Dec 19, 2017)

i almost didn't believe it when i heard the news...
a friend (?) posted his suicide note on instagram and the last few lines were heartbreaking

"It wasn’t my responsibility to go against the world.
It wasn‘t my path to become world-famous.
That’s why they say it‘s hard to go against the world and to become famous. Why did I choose this path? It’s quite funny now that I think about it.
It‘s a miracle that I endured through it all this time.
What more can I say. Just tell me “good job.”
You did great. Tell me I suffered enough.
Even though you can’t laugh right now, just don‘t send me off blaming me.
Good job.
You suffered a great deal.
Good-bye."


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Dec 19, 2017)

My friends got me into it in High School and I still like it, then again I will pretty much listen to anything. I mostly just like Kpop for the beat, very catchy and so on. Never saw the videos except for Wonder Boy and Opera. Those two were kinda cool.


----------



## SugaKookiesAndTae (Dec 19, 2017)

Yea, just BTS though, I don't really listen to any others


----------



## Locket (Dec 20, 2017)

namiieco said:


> i almost didn't believe it when i heard the news...
> a friend (?) posted his suicide note on instagram and the last few lines were heartbreaking
> 
> "It wasn’t my responsibility to go against the world.
> ...



I read his suicide note... My heart broke.

My friend is a big SHINee fan and she was so sad yesterday. I hate seeing her sad because she always wants people to be happy. She wasn't at school today, and I feel so bad.


----------



## KPOP (Dec 21, 2017)

i am still hurting , this is just terrible


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 21, 2017)

KPOP said:


> i am still hurting , this is just terrible



Yeah, it's been very difficult getting through it.


----------



## KPOP (Dec 25, 2017)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah, it's been very difficult getting through it.



you a shawol too?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah, it's been very difficult getting through it.



you a shawol too?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 25, 2017)

KPOP said:


> you a shawol too?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't know if I'd call myself a Shawol, but even before Jonghyun's death I loved SHINee & their music. It was very heartbreaking to hear about, & I'm still not entirely over it. Oddly enough, listening to SHINee & Jonghyun's songs has helped me cope with it.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 25, 2017)

I didn't really know SHINee, maybe just a few songs, I know mostly Minho from TV shows, dramas, but even so, it saddened me. I feel like he didn't get the help he needed and was left all alone to deal with depression, although I don't know all the story. Also I'm under the impression that people in the entertainment industry in Korea are not treated too well but maybe it's just the same for everybody.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 25, 2017)

Aniko said:


> I didn't really know SHINee, maybe just a few songs, I know mostly Minho from TV shows, dramas, but even so, it saddened me. I feel like he didn't get the help he needed and was left all alone to deal with depression, although I don't know all the story. Also I'm under the impression that people in the entertainment industry in Korea are not treated too well but maybe it's just the same for everybody.



Yeah, but it's not even just the entertainment industry. Sometimes people in South Korea are pressured into fitting specific standards, & will do almost anything to fit those standards at times. South Korea has the second highest suicide rate in the world as well. Although, I think Jonghyun didn't get the care he needed either. I read somewhere that the doctor who was supposed to be helping Jonghyun just told him his issue was because of his personality or something along those lines.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 26, 2017)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah, but it's not even just the entertainment industry. Sometimes people in South Korea are pressured into fitting specific standards, & will do almost anything to fit those standards at times. South Korea has the second highest suicide rate in the world as well. Although, I think Jonghyun didn't get the care he needed either. I read somewhere that the doctor who was supposed to be helping Jonghyun just told him his issue was because of his personality or something along those lines.



Yes It's what I understood too according to the letter he left.

When they filmed the drama Goblin in my city the local staff said the Korean crew never took breaks, filmed for like 20h a day, barely eat and it was like that everyday, but it seems also the same for office workers and of course we are not talking about family and social pressures. A Korean artist I was following on Tumblr was saying that people she knew often criticized her on her appearance and weight even if she looked very thin (according to Canadian standards)


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 26, 2017)

I am not really into kpop. Many of them are quite talented, no doubt, but it is just not my preferred type of music to listen to. I listened to some kpop when I was in middle school and high school but I preferred jpop and jrock at the time. I still listen to some jrock still but not the pop music anymore.


----------



## KPOP (Dec 27, 2017)

PaperCat said:


> I am not really into kpop. Many of them are quite talented, no doubt, but it is just not my preferred type of music to listen to. I listened to some kpop when I was in middle school and high school but I preferred jpop and jrock at the time. I still listen to some jrock still but not the pop music anymore.



if you like asian music and rock
you might like to give these a try








_its not pure rock music but it got some sense in it and its actually a concert of game music but there is a lot of good guitar and drums in there_


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2017)

ToxiFoxy said:


> It was very heartbreaking to hear about, & I'm still not entirely over it.


me too. i barely knew of SHINee, i had only heard of a few of their songs
i don't know why i feel so affected, maybe it's because i can relate to how he felt a lot.
it's sad to see someone who is so loved leave


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2018)

Me: say those bts boys were pretty good on new Year’s rockin eve! I wonder what the lyrics to dna are...
Me:


----------



## KPOP (Jan 3, 2018)

best boys ever


----------



## Lilacs (Jan 3, 2018)

I like IU and Seventeen
Seventeen's music is really catchy but I guess it's still your average pop. Their choreography is amazing though.
As for IU, she's been around for a long time and her music is soo so good which explains why she's one of the most popular and respected artists in South Korea.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2018)

I did listen to kpop when I was a kid.. like fly to the sky, shinhwa, g.o.d, ses all those guys, late 90s early 2000s. I still like them because it's nostalgic. I also remember being obsessed with boa at some point. I know nothing about kpop now though, but I've always liked k-hip hop (I had a huge crush on tiger jk growing up u_u) and k-indie, especially because there was a venue near my school that played a lot of really good k-indie artists. The last era of kpop I listened to was 2ne1 and some groups around that time, even though I wasn't into it, a lot of my friends from school were so we'd always sing kpop songs at norebang (karaoke). 

my favourite song to sing at norebang, i know by heart :'D


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2018)

I really like 2NE1. _Minzy u y leave_


----------



## KPOP (Jan 5, 2018)

and there i thought amber was never going to return to do stuff with SM  (though i guess she has no choice if the contract is still going)
i like the beat but not a song i would listen to more often 
both look stunning and sound amazing


Read more: http://cutekpopforum.net/thread/3750/station-amber-luna-lower-mv?page=1#ixzz53KWiQyQL


----------



## ellarella (Jan 5, 2018)

kpop is cool! i don't listen to it as much as i probably should, but a lot of the artists/groups still embrace a bubblegum-y side of pop music that i enjoy. western pop/chart music is usually very severe and bleak sounding by comparison


----------



## mintmaple (Jan 5, 2018)

I got into K-Pop in Summer 2013. I remember discovering I Got a Boy by Girls Generation and I was really excited to listen to more songs in the genre. I remember that I kept replaying Growl by EXO and Why So Serious? and Ring Ding Dong by SHINee. I also remember listening to Rum Pum Pum Pum by (fx) I also discovered BTS the same year when they debuted with No More Dream, but I actually listened to Bulletproof first! 

I'd say I am more of a multi-fandom k-pop fan because I love listening to songs from all groups and I want to help support rookie groups too (I listened to lots of rookie groups in 2016, but not so much last year) I also love solo artists, such as Hyuna and BoA. Recently I have been listening to k-pop songs from the 90s, and I really like some of them.

What I dislike is fanwars and sasaeng fans in the k-pop community

Overall, I love listening to different music genres and K-pop is one of the genres I really like!


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

ew im edgy


----------



## Joy (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm still listening to only BTS and EXO. I just discovered BTS's crystal snow, pied piper and sea last night and I've been listening to EXO's song Universe.


----------



## KPOP (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## KPOP (Jan 23, 2018)

that beat though





- - - Post Merge - - -

that beat though


----------



## namiieco (Jan 23, 2018)

wow he really looks like an angel ❤


----------



## KPOP (Feb 18, 2018)

namiieco said:


> wow he really looks like an angel ❤



i miss him


----------



## chamsae (Sep 17, 2018)

help me i was on my way out of kpop and everything became really boring but then in april my friend made me watch produce 101 and long story short now im into wanna one...... i cant believe this, i really became a fan of a temporary group that will disband in december wow this is going to hurt im regretting it every day but i just really adore those boys


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 7, 2018)

i like girl groups mostly. loona is my favorite. i'm also a pretty big bts fan, i'm sad i wasn't able to go to their concert


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 8, 2018)

cammy said:


> was interested until i stumbled upon a "WOULD U RATHER (((NSFW))) :3c KPOP EDITION"
> never again



Update: Kpop sucks. Fans are creepy as hell too as we all know by now. There was a youtube vid of a boy suffering from a condition where he cant help but bite his lips away and actively harm himself (forgot what the condition is called). It was a pretty painful vid to watch basically. And some kpop fan had the nerve to type "Omg he looks like a kpop idol <3" why are they so socially inept. So ****ing bizarre. Thats not okay to say. What a dickweed
Pretty sure (most!??!?!?!??!!??) fans are normal but yah. Some pretty outspoken people who need to shh


----------



## hamster (Oct 8, 2018)

cammy said:


> his lips away and actively harm himself (forgot what the condition is called). It was a pretty painful vid to watch basically. And some kpop fan had the nerve to type "Omg he looks like a kpop idol <3"


Imagine watching someone dying from rabies and someone just says "wow that reminds me of when Chanyeol puked on stage <3 God bless"


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 8, 2018)

hamster said:


> Imagine watching someone dying from rabies and someone just says "wow that reminds me of when Chanyeol puked on stage <3 God bless"



Ohh yes that rabies video it reminded me of the time jimin started dribbling on stage. Hart BRAKING. Army hit like if u remember that moment ♡♡♡


----------



## cIementine (Oct 8, 2018)

i can't really get into kpop because i find the fanbase pretty weird. a lot of kpop fans, bts fans mostly, are omnipresent and (generally) irritating in my experience.


----------



## Hai (Oct 9, 2018)

I only like one kpop group and that's Blackpink.
Otherwise I'm more of a metalhead


----------



## Giddy (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't mind kpop, (I don't really listen to much BTS and that's all I say about the group) I really just like one song from a group and that'd be about it. 
Like I've never really been focused on the group as a whole since I only usually just like one or two songs from a kpop group and I'm not really someone who latches onto a group cause I like their songs. I gotta say though I do really like Block B.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Oct 10, 2018)

It annoys me so much. I can't stand the sound of it tbh


----------



## Roshan (Oct 14, 2018)

I dislike BTS fans and am not really a fan of pop * Korean, Chinese, Russian rap etc is something I can listen to though


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 14, 2018)

Not my thing, though the choreography looks pretty neat.


----------



## Senni (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm generally a fan of kpop artists and bands since I like the aesthetic and the choreography and the music (I'm a pretty big fan of pop music, I love upbeat cheery songs!). There are a lot of kpop songs I really enjoy listening to and I love seeing dance covers performed by other kpop fans in the USA and other places. I actually joined a kpop dance cover group back in freshman year of uni to try it out and it was honestly quite fun and I loved the friends I made. 

However, I definitely see a lot of problems with the kpop industry and how toxic it is for a lot of trainees etc who basically sign over a majority of their youth at tender ages like 15 to hope to make it big like the big bands Big Bang, BTS, etc. A lot of companies work to manufacture a certain image that they know will succeed with the fanbase they're marketing to and it's sorta scary if you look at it, they're banned from publicly dating so they can appeal to the fans, etc. 

And as a lot of others have said, a lot of the fanbase is indeed very ... disagreeable, to say the least. When I see people shipping REAL LIVING HUMANS together and posting about "imagine if [x male kpop idol] had female parts" like, what the hell? Can these people please stop? Sounds like harassment honestly, imagine being that idol and reading that, holy crap! 

I'm happy to see a lot of groups getting bigger followings in the USA though, especially BTS. A lot of rabid BTS fans are especially guilty of the bad things noted (that "imagine if" tweet was about one of their members, ugh), but the fanbase is just really large so it makes sense you'll see a lot of it from fans of them. I think BTS is trying to spread a really good message with their "love yourself, love myself" and their campaign with the United Nations - Rap Monster specifically has amazing English and you can tell he's working really hard and believes in it a lot!


----------



## arturia (Oct 15, 2018)

My opinion is a little complicated because I was a huge fan as a high school freshman and sophomore before my interest died out almost completely. And then in 2016 I got into BTS for a while - and that interest also died out within a year. Objectively, the music is pretty weird. Maybe it is me being too "Westernized," but the only K-pop songs that stand out as really good to me are solos. Of course, I get nostalgic for the music I listened to in high school, so I still listen to Super Junior and 4Minute sometimes even if it's kind of crappy lol. 

I'm neutral to the whole scene now, I guess? I listen to it sometimes - currently mostly just "Euphoria" on repeat. I've outgrown stanning people, so I can't relate to the current fandoms... They're definitely obsessive and cringey, but most of them are kids so I can ignore them.

The choreography is the best part of it though. I love watching dance covers and practices. When I was in high school I learned some songs' dances in secret because I was that into it lol. But I watch more original hip-hop choreography than I do k-pop nowadays.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 15, 2018)

a thread titled kpop that is just 14 pages of kpop antis.. it's a concept I guess..


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 15, 2018)

I was really into kpop when I was 13/14 but lost interest pretty quickly. I still listen to a few songs so I don't mind it. It's usually pretty generic tho. Like most people here have said though, some kpop fanbases are SO overwhelming. So abusive to others and possessive of their idols. It's really insane. I know the crazy fans should be thought of separately from kpop itself, but nowadays when I think of kpop that's mostly what I'm reminded of :s


----------



## carackobama (Apr 25, 2019)

I thought I’d bring this thread back as I’m a big K-pop fan and there’s been a lot that’s happened lately. What are everyone’s thoughts on some of the recent comebacks? c:


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm feelin low.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 25, 2019)

IZ*ONE's comeback is the best comeback of 2019 until now and no one can change my mind.
Violeta is a BOP, the MV is amazing, the song too and the choreography is PERFECT.

I like Butterfly by Loona too! It was very different and I'm hecking mad they didn't get any win. Especially with the best choreography of 2019 )))


Also adored Noir by Sunmi as it was so interesting and touching to look at, the song was nice too.

And last I'd talk about MOMOLAND's comeback with I'm so Hot but I was kinda disappointed, first of all because Taeha wasn't here and I missed her high notes (though my baby Jane was there hhh), same for Daisy her rap parts were missed  And the music in itself wasn't THAT good imo.
Hehe that was my opinion on recent comebacks that I followed, I might post more about groups/solo artists that I like in this thread in the future.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 25, 2019)

Like almost all genres of music, K-Pop has its good and its bad. A lot of groups tend to sound very generic, but there's always the occasional exception.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeaaaahhh I like Kpop. Mainly BTS. I went to see BTS in October and I’m going again in June. My friend saw Ateez and I wanted to go too but it was too last minute for me lol. I’m also going to korea in November which should be FUN I also wanna go to japan sometime.

OH and TXT. I got the album from txt and I got the whole set of BTS persona albums YEEHAW


----------



## slatka (Apr 25, 2019)

i will forever be sad about 2NE1 ok thank u.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 26, 2019)

slatka said:


> i will forever be sad about 2NE1 ok thank u.



A MOOD! they’re forever my faves <3

Is anyone else as obsessed with the new Twice EP as I am? It’s so good ;;


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2019)

Recently got back into DGNA after finding their debut EP during a clear out. Absolutely in love with _Rilla Go!_ right now.


----------



## Locket (Apr 26, 2019)

recent comebacks (that I can remember lol) 
- Taeyeon - I loved four seasons tbh
- Bom - I cried when I heard she was returning tbh I love 2ne1 too much. spring was good
- Blackpink - I loved kill this love. the album is really good too. 
BTS - I honestly didn't enjoy boy with love, I haven't gotten a chance to 100 percent listen to the album though 
Chen (forgot about him rip) - I loved chens album! I love boy ballads so much shshsh

I'm really hoping for Lee His comeback and I still need me a CL comeback. 

On that note: if you have any ballads/soft songs by boy groups pls tell me I need more to listen to


----------



## aymia (Apr 26, 2019)

I don't mind Kpop, I have a big playlist that I listen to every few months or so. I was sad that 4Minute ended because I loved their last 2 albums. I got bored of BlackPink after Boombayah until they released Kill This Love, it's crazy how big it's gotten but I do love the song. The only thing I dislike about Kpop is the fans and how crazy/toxic they can get especially if you have a differing opinion or don't like one of their faves (once commented I wasn't a fan of Twice's Cheer Up and they went in on me), especially BTS fans. Aside from that whilst I don't think Kpop is doing anything groundbreaking there's some great songs.


----------



## petaltail (Apr 26, 2019)

i stan 5 groups currently lol - bts, nct, exo, day6 & twice!

chanyeol's first station song was so good!! vocalist chanyeol is truly a godsend
fancy was a gooood comeback. i honestly believe yes or yes flopped a bit when it came out (not to mention the backlash around the lyrics lol) but i think fancy DEFINITELY made up for it
boy with luv was good too, i think it's a tiny bit weaker than idol or fake love but the concept was cute & the fact they got to collab with halsey on it was really cool!!
i can't wait to hear everything on nct's new ep! honestly i haven't listened to awaken yet but i'll get around to it at some point
and i just generally miss day6 )): i hope they have a comeback soon, days gone by was amazing & i just KNOW whatever they put out next is gonna be just as good, if not better


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 26, 2019)

Locket said:


> recent comebacks (that I can remember lol)
> - Taeyeon - I loved four seasons tbh
> - Bom - I cried when I heard she was returning tbh I love 2ne1 too much. spring was good
> - Blackpink - I loved kill this love. the album is really good too.
> ...



Jamais Vu was my favourite song on the BTS album ah


----------



## Locket (Apr 26, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Jamais Vu was my favourite song on the BTS album ah



i'll have to go listen

i've only listened to the title track and a little bit of the songs so far


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 27, 2019)

A RANDOM BLINK IN YOUR AREA
I don't really like a lot of K-pop groups especially the boy ones. Actually blackpink is the only K-pop I like.


----------



## Halony (Apr 27, 2019)

I used to listen to Super Junior, TVXQ! and Girls' Generation about 7 years ago. Nobody in my surroundings ever listened to it and it wasn't as popular back then. I never thought it would turn out to be so loved in the western world. Hardly ever listen to it nowadays.


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 27, 2019)

I used to enjoy learning the choreography with my friends back in my early high school days. I took a long hiatus, and honestly, it was that Riot Games K/DA song that brought my interest back, although not as fervently. I was listening to almost exclusively Mamamoo and (G)I-DLE for a good couple of weeks. Now I casually will put a song on once in a while.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 28, 2019)

i used to love kpop in middle school (SHINee, infinite, and vixx fans hmu lol), and then slowed down listening to it in high school, and now i only pop back in when i hear big news. i still follow some kpop fashion accounts though because all the new gen kpop groups have FIRE stylists and i like looking at all the gucci and chanel.

i do totally agree though, it's pop, just in another language. i do really appreciate the attention to choreography and styling/aesthetics though. something that really worries me though is the whole kpop culture has become so toxic and especially considering all the news coming out now about idols being forced into prostitution & powerful ceos and idols running these drug/prostitution rings, it's important to think hard about what's really going on behind the scenes


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

So....I'm not really into kpop at all. But I'm lowkey in love with Boy with luv and I understand why people are obsessed with BTS. omg the *choreography* it's incredible! They're such fantastic dancers, I can't imagine how hard they have to practice


----------



## namiieco (Dec 23, 2019)

hello here to revive this thread again if anyone cares lolol and i've fallen down the kpop hole now if you couldn't tell.
it was really interesting reading everyones opinions!
also lately i've seen an increase in tbt users with kpop icons compared to there being maybe one or two (active users) when i first started this thread which is cool


----------



## Hat' (Dec 23, 2019)

STREAM PSYCHO!!!!!!!!!!
Omg this song... Red Velvet really snapped with this one I swear
I love the instrumental, the very high notes and the VISUALS???? Hello? Like they look so gorgeous and their makeup is so bold compared to South-Korea's standards!!!! I'm so happy for them because they're stunning, and they've finally been given an amazing comeback ehehhee


----------



## dedenne (Dec 23, 2019)

all right i posted here before but i cant remember what i said so here we go

i personally like kpop but the fans piss me off. i like bts, yes but i cant listen to any of their songs. normal people just hear some korean boys singing but i hear oH MY GOD U THINK BTS ARE OVERRATED??? U SHOULD GO KILL URSELF LOL
also people really be overreacting when a member leaves the group bc it be like that sometimes


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 23, 2019)

I despise Kpop stans more than anything in this world personally.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

This thread got revived? I love kpop, probably only listen to that instead of...anything else. I just think fans can get a bit crazy (cough cough blinks cough armies) I know there are good fans but the toxic ones are just annoying. Otherwise,


----------



## Aniko (Dec 24, 2019)

I think I already replied to this one...I remember saying years ago that kpop fans were way too intense for me...and here I am...
I can't say that i'm a real kpop fan or pop fan in general since I don't know much bands (I watch the galas though), but my friend is helping. In fact, I started listening to it to share her passion... Unfortunately we ended up not liking the same things lol but we respect each other tastes. I'm an old fan of BTS, like since 2014, I thought they were fun kids when I first hear of them and the fandom was really nice. But anyway, yeah, when a fandom grow up, the number of little ones grow up too and then you have thousands of toxic ones. Seriously my own fandom ganged up against me once, or twice (maybe more...) for stating true facts (lot of new fans like spreading lies and rumors)...I'm still super mad about it...So I can imagine what no fans have to endure...still there are cool ones but I think they are just too fed up to control all the little ones. When I'm too fed up I stay away from social media and go listen to Patrick Watson. Apart that I like Stray kids. I listen to other bands too but I don't have their CDs or know everything about them.

BTW, I like doing (useless and obsessive stuff) stats, lists..stuff... So I was re-watching some 2012-2015 band debuts and I was wondering if Red Velvet had two songs or just one at the first performance, Anybody knows?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 24, 2019)

Personally, I LOOOOVE k-pop. It’s one of my favorite music genres. Ever since my friend passed away, knowing how much she loved BTS, I started listening to them more. And I haven’t stopped listening to them since. Since then, I’ve picked up a ton of other groups, like Monsta X, Red Velvet, BLACKPINK, SHINee, EXO, BIGBANG, NCT... I also really enjoy SUPER JUNIOR, TWICE, SuperM, GOT7, EVERGLOW, and a LOT more. I listen to them a lot, hell, I even picked out a K-Pop album from my local music store, NCT Dream’s ‘We Young’, for Christmas.

There isn’t a dull moment where I’m not thinking of listening to k-pop, or making content for the fans (like fanfictions, or even those silly texting videos I see around). I really don’t like the LOONA fans/stans, most of them are incredibly rude whenever someone like a celebrity passes away. It’s really disgusting to me; how they act. I don’t get how people act that way towards other human beings. Anyways, back to my love for k-pop.

It first started off with BLOCK B. I listened to Nillili Mambo when I was a kid and thought it was freaking awesome, 2012 was when that album came out. I think I still have it somewhere? That was really the only song I listened to when I was younger. Then it turned into BTS, Taehyung was my favorite based on the era that was going on (War of Hormone). Then, I stopped listening for a while... but then my close friend who loved BTS, passed away. Then it became like... an obsession, almost? I wouldn’t go to say it’s an unhealthy one, but I definitely feel like I’m closer to her (even though she’s gone), by listening to K-Pop. 

Well, I might as well list my biases for my favorite groups. Might edit in the other ones later.

BTS —> Namjoon & Jin
Red Velvet —> Irene & Seulgi
BIGBANG —> T.O.P.
EXO —> Sehun & Suho
NCT (any unit) —> Taeil, Yuta, Chenle, Jisung, & Jungwoo 
Monsta X —> I.M and Wonho
SHINee —> Minho and Taemin

Who’re your biases for your ult. groups, everyone? <:​


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2019)

i loved their dark plum(?) lip look omg


----------



## Aniko (Dec 24, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Personally, I LOOOOVE k-pop. It’s one of my favorite music genres. Ever since my friend passed away, knowing how much she loved BTS, I started listening to them more. And I haven’t stopped listening to them since. Since then, I’ve picked up a ton of other groups, like Monsta X, Red Velvet, BLACKPINK, SHINee, EXO, BIGBANG, NCT... I also really enjoy SUPER JUNIOR, TWICE, SuperM, GOT7, EVERGLOW, and a LOT more. I listen to them a lot, hell, I even picked out a K-Pop album from my local music store, NCT Dream’s ‘We Young’, for Christmas.
> 
> There isn’t a dull moment where I’m not thinking of listening to k-pop, or making content for the fans (like fanfictions, or even those silly texting videos I see around). I really don’t like the LOONA fans/stans, most of them are incredibly rude whenever someone like a celebrity passes away. It’s really disgusting to me; how they act. I don’t get how people act that way towards other human beings. Anyways, back to my love for k-pop.
> 
> ...



It was hard not to notice Taehyung first in the War of Hormones era.

I don't really have a bias, it can change all the time but I might be slightly biased toward Hoseok and Yoongi in BTS. (I have a Jhope and Mang keychains so I guess it's more often him)
In Stray Kids: Changbin and Bang Chan...Well the whole 3Racha since I knew them first.
Itzy: Yuna (but I don't really know her)
I don't really know SHINee but I like Taemin and Minho, although I know mostly Minho as an actor.


----------



## Locket (Dec 24, 2019)

fancy soty


----------



## digimon (Dec 24, 2019)

Locket said:


> fancy soty



fancy was robbed it's so sad :c

and psycho is so good omg


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 25, 2019)

i like kpop but.. i HATE the kpop stans.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 25, 2019)

Never liked K-Pop, not my taste in terms of music and the stans are so damn annoying...


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

do any of you listen to Oh My Girl? I’ve discovered them lately and they’re fast becoming one of my ult groups, their music is so good and the members are adorable <3


----------



## angelcore (Dec 26, 2019)

carackobama said:


> do any of you listen to Oh My Girl? I’ve discovered them lately and they’re fast becoming one of my ult groups, their music is so good and the members are adorable <3



i love oh my girl! i still have their windy day album on loop to this day, especially step by step it's so magical..


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

ah I’m so glad someone else loves them! they’re so underrated imo ;-; yes I totally agree with you, their music has such a dreamlike feel <3


----------



## angelcore (Dec 26, 2019)

carackobama said:


> ah I’m so glad someone else loves them! they’re so underrated imo ;-; yes I totally agree with you, their music has such a dreamlike feel <3



most definitely.. and their choreos too, the zodiac choreo from closer remains forever untouchable ♥

you should also check out gfriend if you haven't, imo their music has that nostalgic + dreamy feel omg has!


----------



## digimon (Dec 26, 2019)

carackobama said:


> do any of you listen to Oh My Girl? I’ve discovered them lately and they’re fast becoming one of my ult groups, their music is so good and the members are adorable <3





angelcore said:


> i love oh my girl! i still have their windy day album on loop to this day, especially step by step it's so magical..



i love omg ;_; !  liar lair is one of my favourite songs by them


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m so happy to see other fans on here omg!! I think Secret Garden is one of my favourite songs ever <3


----------



## digimon (Dec 26, 2019)

carackobama said:


> I’m so happy to see other fans on here omg!! I think Secret Garden is one of my favourite songs ever <3



i loved secret garden too! i was really sad when jine ended up leaving the group but hope she's living a happier life now c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2019)

I JUST WATCHED THE PSYCHO MV AND I’M SCREAMING??????? 

On a much more calmer note, I REAAAALLY enjoyed the MV for Psycho. Red Velvet totally snapped with this MV, and I’m soooooo proud of my girls! ;w; 

Speaking of music videos, what’s everyone’s favorite, for each of your ult. groups? I’ll list mine :3

_Red Velvet_

• Peek-a-boo
• Ice Cream Cake
• Red Summer

_BTS_

• War of Hormone
• Dope
• Blood, Sweat, & Tears

_NCT (all units)_

• BOSS
• BOOM
• We Go Up

_EXO_

• Wolf
• LOVE SHOT
• Call Me Baby

These are all of my Ult. Groups at the moment, they might change eventually, but I loveeee these music videos. They’re so awesome, I can’t help but die inside of pure joy when I watch them!!

Also; I got my sister into BTS. Her favorite is a Taehyung xD​


----------



## lsabella (Dec 26, 2019)

they have cool dancing and stuff but their music is okay.  .  imo not banger stuff but a few good songs.  i wouldnt listen to them like in my daily life but yeah. :}


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

lsabella said:


> they have cool dancing and stuff but their music is okay.  .  imo not banger stuff but a few good songs.  i wouldnt listen to them like in my daily life but yeah. :}



Honestly? That’s fair. Although my opinion is totally different than your’s, I respect it wholeheartedly. My sister used to think the same until I roped her into BTS xD


----------



## lsabella (Dec 27, 2019)

lol thank you! i respect yours too. :} i probably just need to explore kpop more but eh ill do it someday.


----------



## digimon (Dec 27, 2019)

Byleth said:


> I JUST WATCHED THE PSYCHO MV AND I?M SCREAMING???????
> 
> On a much more calmer note, I REAAAALLY enjoyed the MV for Psycho. Red Velvet totally snapped with this MV, and I?m soooooo proud of my girls! ;w;
> 
> ...



i'm so completely devastated over what happened to wendy, this was shaping up to be a really good era for red velevet but she got injured badly while rehearsing :c (i think i read she broke her wrist and pelvis) 

my favourite mvs:

loona:

everyday i love you
love & live
love cherry motion
singing in the rain
eclipse
new
i'll be there
heart attack


red velvet:

russian roulette 
rookie
red flavour
peek a boo

shinee: (too many to list but...)

dream girl
view
tell me what to do

f(x): (_weeps_
all of them


twice:

signal (s/o to SOTY)
what is love
heart shaker
fancy
TT


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Same, Digi. I really hope Wendy gets better soon!! Based on what I’ve heard, it’ll take a while for her to recover )):

I love her AND Irene. And Seulgi. TBH, I love them all! They are my ult. girl group after all. I have so much love for all of them it’s not even funny....

I’m listening to the Finale ReVe Festival album now. In & Out for the second time xD I’ve I listened to this album twice in like the last two-ish hours... is anyone listening to k-pop at the moment? If so, what group and what album? I need more suggestions, I need more groups to stan xD


----------



## carackobama (Dec 27, 2019)

Byleth said:


> I JUST WATCHED THE PSYCHO MV AND I?M SCREAMING???????
> 
> On a much more calmer note, I REAAAALLY enjoyed the MV for Psycho. Red Velvet totally snapped with this MV, and I?m soooooo proud of my girls! ;w;
> 
> ...



the whole Wendy thing is absolutely heartbreaking  I love RV so much and Psycho/Reve Festivale Finale are excellent, it?s a shame and won?t be able to promote but I wish her the speediest recovery <3

As for videos for my ults:

Twice

What Is Love
TT
Yes Or Yes
Heart Shaker

Red Velvet

Peak-A-Boo
Ice Cream Cake
Bad Boy

Stray Kids

Get Cool
Levanter
I Am You

ATEEZ

Wonderland
Wave
Treasure 

BTS

Blood Sweat & Tears
Spring Day
Serendipity (I?m counting it)


----------



## Romaki (Jan 11, 2020)

Kpop is a lot of fun, though I tend to avoid songs I don't understand. How a song sounds is also very important, I just latch onto lyrics personally. But I've been watching a streamer who's done Kpop reactions inbetween his segments and I definitely enjoyed most of them. They're just always a fun experience, I wish western pop music took more inspiration from it. We really don't have that much bubble pop music at the moment. So far I've only really listened to Shinee and Blackpink, but I also really like the new Red Velvet song. The hooks definitely stay in your head.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 6, 2020)

what are people’s thoughts on some of the comebacks lately? my personal favourites have been LOONA, GFRIEND, Everglow and BTS’ Ego, I also really enjoyed Cignature’s debut!

- - - Post Merge - - -

what are people?s thoughts on some of the comebacks lately? my personal favourites have been LOONA, GFRIEND, Everglow and BTS? Ego, I also really enjoyed Cignature?s debut!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2020)

Since this is a thread about KPOP and it's asking opinions, I'm weighing in.

Please dear god someone tell me how to block kpop on Twitter I swear to god stop telling me who to stan.

And stop posting ****ing kpop vids as a response to everything.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 6, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Since this is a thread about KPOP and it's asking opinions, I'm weighing in.
> 
> Please dear god someone tell me how to block kpop on Twitter I swear to god stop telling me who to stan.
> 
> And stop posting ****ing kpop vids as a response to everything.



https://help.twitter.com/en/using-twitter/advanced-twitter-mute-options


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2020)

debinoresu said:


> https://help.twitter.com/en/using-twitter/advanced-twitter-mute-options



God bless you.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 7, 2020)

carackobama said:


> what are people?s thoughts on some of the comebacks lately? my personal favourites have been LOONA, GFRIEND, Everglow and BTS? Ego, I also really enjoyed Cignature?s debut!




I've only checked loona's and honestly not really a fan of So What nor did I like their album. I actually had high expectations since lee soman worked on it. Eventually I'll check on gfriend and everglow when I have time. Is Ego BTS' new track? I avoid them like plague lol Its not them but their fans just ruined the group for me.



oath2order said:


> Since this is a thread about
> KPOP and it's asking opinions, I'm weighing in.
> 
> Please dear god someone tell me how to block kpop on Twitter I swear to god stop telling me who to stan.
> ...



Thank god I left twitter long ago. I've seen what you mean and god are the kpoppies now so annoying.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 7, 2020)

Noctis said:


> I've only checked loona's and honestly not really a fan of So What nor did I like their album. I actually had high expectations since lee soman worked on it. Eventually I'll check on gfriend and everglow when I have time. Is Ego BTS' new track? I avoid them like plague lol Its not them but their fans just ruined the group for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I left twitter long ago. I've seen what you mean and god are the kpoppies now so annoying.



Ego is a comeback trailer, the new main track is not out yet. They also have a new MV called Black Swan with contemporary dancers, perhaps you would like it since they are not in the video.  I used to feel the same way with EXO, for a long period I couldn't listen to any of their song because it reminded me too much of the fandom, but after a long break I'm ok now. I also stopped reading comments under videos which help a lot.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 13, 2020)

i just listened to loonas new ep and i have to say i r e ally like it. my favourite songs are probably so what and ding ding dong.
also the so what mv is AMAZING


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

i wouldn?t really consider myself a fan of kpop but i don?t hate it; there?s a couple of songs i like from 4minute, bts and a few others but that?s about it aha


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 13, 2020)

What I can't stand is the effect of the bands, not the bands themselves, what I hate most are the fans, really. They created this bizarre idea that they have a responsibility to propagate and call as much attention and money for their idols as possible. They treat their idols like characters and not like people (i.e. shipping them, fetishizing them, archetyping them, making headcanons about their own personalities, stalking them, etc). They can't properly interact with people who disagree with their tastes or belittles their idols. Scrolling through Twitter threads of kpop fans is a wild ride to say the least. 
Ah, well, there are a few things that are messed up about the bands themselves, though... Anyone heard of the rigid training, dieting, controlling the companies make the singers endure? Spine-chilling stuff that, if the fans truly cared about their idols as much as they say they do, they'd be rioting against. So, yeah.
I'm generalizing the fans here, though, I know not 100% of them act like this, just the most vocal part of them.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 14, 2020)

Nope- K-Pop isn't my thing, personally.

Plus, since I've read into the less than stellar lifestyles some of the stars have to live, the whole over the top glitz and perfection is absolutely killed when I think about how much is sacrificed to obtain it. 

Fame is pain!


----------



## Corrie (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't like it, but I don't really care about it either.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 14, 2020)

I used to like it a bit back in 2011-2012 i guess but now i just don't care about it at all even started to not liking it mostly because some of its fans


----------



## Ricano (Feb 14, 2020)

Twice's Japanese album is incredible. I listen to Fake or True/ Trick It/ Breakthrough more times than what is considered a healthy dose of Kpop, haha.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2020)

Ricano said:


> Twice's Japanese album is incredible. I listen to Fake or True/ Trick It/ Breakthrough more times than what is considered a healthy dose of Kpop, haha.



Yes! Twice’s Japanese releases are always so underrated, their latest album is a masterpiece


----------



## rezberri (Feb 15, 2020)

i think its a good genre; the music sounds a bit more complex than american pop and the lyrics don't get on my nerves because i don't know what they're saying, but i don't go out of my way to specifically listen to it. this is just a side note since it's kinda related to the topic i really dislike the kpop stans on twitter!! they're everywhere and it's kinda freaky but that doesn't affect my opinion of the music.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 15, 2020)

Aniko said:


> Ego is a comeback trailer, the new main track is not out yet. They also have a new MV called Black Swan with contemporary dancers, perhaps you would like it since they are not in the video.  I used to feel the same way with EXO, for a long period I couldn't listen to any of their song because it reminded me too much of the fandom, but after a long break I'm ok now. I also stopped reading comments under videos which help a lot.



I actually listened to black swan. A friend was telling me about watching a video where ashton kutcher and james corden were playing hide and seek with bts and decided to check out their performance.

Everglows choreo for their new song is strong but not as good as 'Adios'. As for Gfriend 'Labyrinth' is really good!

I feel you on that. I used to stan EXO and being in that fandom as they got more popular was really hard. I know all fandoms have their bad fans and not everyone is like that but when someone says some dumb we all just look bad. But I will say a big reason I don't like kpop as much as I used to 14 years ago is because of the fans. I know many are minors but I wish they'd grow up.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 15, 2020)

My opinion. I used to be really into it. But, twitter is a thing and a bunch of the fans are extremely toxic people that like to post fan cams on serious threads, or just be overly annoying and stalkerish. Whenever I think of K-Pop now I just think of these people that give the rest of their fanbase a bad name or reputation. For the record I know that not _all_ of the fans are like this but it's a very loud minority that really just ruin serious topics by posting their crap cams on it.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Yep, fans are incredibly toxic and all. :/
I've mostly seen it on Twitter and discord servers, plus the really boring Youtube comments. I'm pretty sure this gets people the idea that all Kpop stans are overprotective. (I mean...it's literally anybody)

I'll leave it on this I found earlier


Ah yes, Mamamoo sings Japanese


----------



## carackobama (Feb 16, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Yep, fans are incredibly toxic and all. :/
> I've mostly seen it on Twitter and discord servers, plus the really boring Youtube comments. I'm pretty sure this gets people the idea that all Kpop stans are overprotective. (I mean...it's literally anybody)
> 
> I'll leave it on this I found earlier
> ...



THANK YOU I hate that so many people think that all kpop fans are crazy and intense and toxic when on the whole most are normal fans - it makes it harder for people to say that they like kpop as they’re worried they’ll be judged

also on the subject of MMM!! have you heard Moonbyul’s new song?


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 17, 2020)

My Chinese friend has introduced me to some K-POP. I really like the songs Kill this Love by Blackpink and Boy with luv by BTS for example.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 17, 2020)

also one thing that has left me flabbergasted these years is how korean fans feel so entitled to their ~oppas~ and drop them when they find out they're dating. they're human beings like all of us and doing things an actual human being does. just because these idols say i love you and/or my fans are my girlfriends (cringe) doesn't mean they belong to you. the whole jongdae thing was wild. yeah so it was shocking dropping news that he's getting married and being a father but lmao seeing them so butthurt about it is wild like damn sorry u didn't get his d*** ?????? and someone else beat you to it l o l


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 23, 2020)

used to be a huge fan, and I still keep up with the "genre", but I've fallen more into the more k-solo/indie/alternative scene. still has a lot of classics, though!


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

has anyone else listened to Map Of The Soul: 7 yet? it’s my favourite BTS album in a while tbh


----------



## Noctis (Feb 23, 2020)

carackobama said:


> has anyone else listened to Map Of The Soul: 7 yet? it’s my favourite BTS album in a while tbh



I did. As expected I really liked yoongi's solo as well as jimin and jin's. I still need to give the album a couple more listens to figure out what else I liked.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

I really liked those tracks too! Honestly I think I enjoyed all of them, some more than others ofc but it’s a really solid album in my opinion


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 24, 2020)

i'm starting to get back into it since all my friends are like super crazy abt it

i'm kind of... addicted now


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

twentyonepilots said:


> i'm starting to get back into it since all my friends are like super crazy abt it
> 
> i'm kind of... addicted now



which artists do you like? ^^


----------



## Locket (Apr 1, 2020)

i wanna revive this thread and talk about kpop more:

what are your guys' favorite groups and songs?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wanna revive this thread and talk about kpop more:

what are your guys' favorite groups and songs?

(oh man we love double posting)


----------



## dedenne (Apr 1, 2020)

loonas the main group i listen to but i also love nct 127
my favourite song from loona is probably favorite and from nct 127 my favourite is either cherry bomb or kick it
also winter flower by younha and rm is a masterpiece of a song imo


----------



## Locket (Apr 1, 2020)

dedenne said:


> loonas the main group i listen to but i also love nct 127
> my favourite song from loona is probably favorite and from nct 127 my favourite is either cherry bomb or kick it
> also winter flower by younha and rm is a masterpiece of a song imo



loona <3
i recently got into loona!! 
and nct 127 is really great,, cherry bomb slaps


----------



## seularin (May 4, 2020)

been a kpop fan since 2013, so i’m quite the junkee.

i know a lot of groups!! some of my personal favorites are:
gwsn (cosmic girls)
dreamcatcher
loona
mamamoo
red velvet
the boyz
stray kids
day6
n.flying
got7
nct (all units, + wayv)
d-crunch
the rose
exo
snsd (girls‘ generation)
ab6ix
monsta x
cignature

i should really stop myself here,, this list could go on and on


----------



## Asarena (May 5, 2020)

I like Kpop a lot, although I've been taking a bit of a break from anything outside of listening to songs for about a year. My favorite groups are NCT, Stray Kids, and Exo. I was also starting to like TXT a lot before taking my break, but I didn't really have enough time to get into them fully. I just recently started to ease myself back into more than just the music by watching some videos and such.


----------



## namiieco (May 5, 2020)

starting to get into stray kids recently. i find them similar to bts in a way? being marketed towards the west, having the strong group bond and similar themes in songs. they both seem to focus on youth (well not so much bts anymore but skz reminds me of bts debut-HYYH days). plus skz produces their own music and have a SOLID rap line which is a plus for me!


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

namiieco said:


> starting to get into stray kids recently. i find them similar to bts in a way? being marketed towards the west, having the strong group bond and similar themes in songs. they both seem to focus on youth (well not so much bts anymore but skz reminds me of bts debut-HYYH days). plus skz produces their own music and have a SOLID rap line which is a plus for me!



always nice to have another stay in the fandom <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

anybody like blackpink? nobody?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 15, 2020)

deo gipeojin nunbit geu soge bulkeojin
nae mameul taoreuge hae nareul chumchuge hae
Ooh ijjima yeogi seo inneun Rose
Ooh eonjena binnal su itge

La La La La Vie en Rose
(Ooh) This is my my
La La La La Vie en Rose (Rose)
(Ooh) Oh It’s my my
La La La La Vie en Rose


----------



## seularin (May 15, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> deo gipeojin nunbit geu soge bulkeojin
> nae mameul taoreuge hae nareul chumchuge hae
> Ooh ijjima yeogi seo inneun Rose
> Ooh eonjena binnal su itge
> ...



STAN IZ*ONE


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 15, 2020)

seularin said:


> STAN IZ*ONE



haven't stopped listening to FIESTA since release
are they capable of releasing a bad title track? i don't think so


----------



## seularin (May 15, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> haven't stopped listening to FIESTA since release
> are they capable of releasing a bad title track? i don't think so


fact checked


----------



## Lazaros (May 15, 2020)

used to be pretty crazy about years ago, when i "accidentally" got into it while listening to some block b songs, who still are as good and clown-ish as i remember. i've talked with a friend of mine a few days ago and have spent the past few days listening to some old faves and well ... i've missed so much, from comebacks, member departures to and entire wave of new groups. oof. well, i'll go back to my corner and listen to nu'est.   (i'm so happy they're finally receiving the love they deserve, hah - bet bet is a banger.)


----------



## Maiana (May 15, 2020)

kpop is amazing
stop sleeping on the women in the industry

men are great too

stan loona


----------



## seularin (May 15, 2020)

okay ok, i know dreamcatchers hang over your bed but you shouldn't sleep on them


----------



## Maiana (May 15, 2020)

seularin said:


> okay ok, i know dreamcatchers hang over your bed but you shouldn't sleep on them


i need to officially stan, i know some of their names and know one of their songs by heart ( you & i, a bop )
+ dami is so pretty,, i love her


----------



## seularin (May 15, 2020)

Maiana said:


> i need to officially stan, i know some of their names and know one of their songs by heart ( you & i, a bop )
> + dami is so pretty,, i love her


you & i was my streaming song last night lmao

:0 dami's my bias....back off

jk she deserves all the love <3


----------



## Maiana (May 15, 2020)

seularin said:


> you & i was my streaming song last night lmao
> 
> :0 dami's my bias....back off
> 
> jk she deserves all the love <3


your mind is powerful, i stan


----------



## seularin (May 15, 2020)

Maiana said:


> your mind is powerful, i stan



your gif is powerful, me and my cat stan


----------



## Goop (May 15, 2020)

I like the genre and love the creativity in choreography. 

The drama, the *cult-*ure, and the fandom absolutely 100% terrifies me.


----------



## seularin (May 15, 2020)

Goop said:


> I like the genre and love the creativity in choreography.
> 
> The drama, the *cult-*ure, and the fandom absolutely 100% terrifies me.


it's hard to admit that the kpop fandom is pretty toxic in terms, but ive only ever met great people


----------



## Thundawave (May 15, 2020)

seularin said:


> okay ok, i know dreamcatchers hang over your bed but you shouldn't sleep on them


Facts. 
I was able to see them back in December when they toured, and they were incredible. <3

I'm slightly afraid of going anywhere near stan Twitter, so I just watch the MVs and dances. I joined a few servers for the emotes, but that's about it for my interaction with the Kpop community lol.


----------



## seularin (May 16, 2020)

Thundawave said:


> Facts.
> I was able to see them back in December when they toured, and they were incredible. <3
> 
> I'm slightly afraid of going anywhere near stan Twitter, so I just watch the MVs and dances. I joined a few servers for the emotes, but that's about it for my interaction with the Kpop community lol.


i never go on twt lmao
i have a few kpop friends who im just fine with interacting with!!


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 16, 2020)

I love Kpop but I tend to like underrated groups/singers and I stay out of the fandom for the most part. I don't comment in forums or articles and I don't post about it unless it's like to show my collection or winnings from contests. Anyway, stan Loona.


----------



## seularin (May 16, 2020)

i see a lot of groups that aren’t as /mainstream/ (e.g. not quite as popular as groups like exo or nct) so i’m here to promote my luvs!!! 

onf — you won’t regret listening to why or we must love
weki meki — if you haven’t listened to picky picky, what are you doing with your life
cherry bullet — these girls really deserve all the love
the rose — if you’re into pop rock & indie, i’m sure you’ll like some of their releases
n.flying — stream rooftop!!!
wjsn (cosmic girls) — they’ve built up a fanbase, but their choreography is often overlooked ):
fromis_9 — their songs are super catchy!
the boyz — they only produce solid bops ;; fact checked (amazing members + personalities too!!)


----------



## SublimeDonut (May 16, 2020)

recently i've been researching more and more about the korean entertainment industry and consequently, kpop, and everything's so downright terrifying. Brushing aside the fact that the music is extremely corporate-ish, with the singers having zero creative control, which is already something really irksome to me, the way these stars get to where they are sounds horrific.
They get in 7 year contracts, they lose most of the money to the managers, they have to starve themselves, they train and train until they pass out, they have to see the other trainees as oponents and never as friends, all without any garantee of success since they can be discarded at any step across the way. Endorsing these groups, endorsing this industry, seems to me analogous to endorsing porn or something... everyone knows it's bad, everyone knows it hurts the workers, but people prefer to ignore the toxicity in order to keep entertaining themselves. only difference is porn watchers don't pretend for one second to care about the safety and health of the actresses and actors. and kpop fans always treat the idols like they're their friends, relatives or boyfriends. yeesh...


----------



## mayortiffany (May 16, 2020)

I'm not really a fan. Fandom is super intricate and seems quite intimidating to me (so many acronyms! fan chants! so much merch!). I also don't agree with K-Pop industry and how hard they push their idols. I know that that also exists in the western music industry too, but I think it is particularly abhorrent in K-Pop. Oh, and some of the cultural appropriation isn't cool either.

In general, I find it hard to connect to music that isn't in my native language, so problems with the industry aside, I don't think it'd be for me.

That being said, I liked some of BTS' old music when it was more rap focused, but I'm not a fan of their newer stuff.


----------



## Yeosin (May 16, 2020)

SublimeDonut said:


> recently i've been researching more and more about the korean entertainment industry and consequently, kpop, and everything's so downright terrifying. Brushing aside the fact that the music is extremely corporate-ish, with the singers having zero creative control, which is already something really irksome to me, the way these stars get to where they are sounds horrific.
> They get in 7 year contracts, they lose most of the money to the managers, they have to starve themselves, they train and train until they pass out, they have to see the other trainees as oponents and never as friends, all without any garantee of success since they can be discarded at any step across the way. Endorsing these groups, endorsing this industry, seems to me analogous to endorsing porn or something... everyone knows it's bad, everyone knows it hurts the workers, but people prefer to ignore the toxicity in order to keep entertaining themselves. only difference is porn watchers don't pretend for one second to care about the safety and health of the actresses and actors. and kpop fans always treat the idols like they're their friends, relatives or boyfriends. yeesh...




I think you are making a _lot_ of generalizations. Even in the West very few of our pop artists have creative control prior to their mainstream success. Other genres, such as Indie, rap, etc have more freedom but so do they in K-Indie, K-rap, k-etc. Pop music is by nature very formulaic, and that's okay. 

The strict diets are unfortunately common but not for all agencies/idols. At the end of the day, as trainees, they sign up for this. It's no different than how a professional athlete trains for intense sports. Wrestlers often drop weight, gymnasts and dancers also are known to go to extremes and push their bodies to the maximum. 
Trainees are often friends, they know what they signed up for-- they aren't always competitors as many trainees form friendships that last beyond idol days. They're going through these hardships together. Again, just like top-tier athletes in single-player sports. Looking at Kpop as a parallel to top tier sporting competitions helps make it seem "less crazy", imo. You can train with a good gymnast friend to see who will do better on rings at a competition, but at the end of the day you can still be friends regardless of who wins.

Also, comparing k-pop to p*rn is absolutely insane. P*rn isn't objectively bad, that's an intense moral assumption you're making. S*x work is valid work. P*rn doesn't always hurt the workers lol-- they signed up for the scene and in addition to that are briefed, at least in professional situations, as to what will happen prior. Some actors and actresses in the p*rn industry have a "will not do"-style list of scenes they won't film. Please refrain from making such bold, inaccurate statements on each side and presenting them as fact. 

I personally don't like the k-pop industry at large and agree they have a LOT of fixing to do, but to make such bold opinionated and generalized statements as fact is unsafe and unfair to both the k-pop and p*rn industries.


----------



## namiieco (May 17, 2020)

Yeosin said:


> snip


100% agreed



SublimeDonut said:


> Brushing aside the fact that the music is extremely corporate-ish, with the singers having zero creative control, which is already something really irksome to me, the way these stars get to where they are sounds horrific.


Many groups have creative control in terms of concepts for albums, increasingly as the group becomes more experienced. There are also many groups which actively take part in producing songs and whole albums. Stating that no singers have any creative control is just.... incorrect. The reason why some groups don't have (or seem to not have) this creative control is because they've signed the contract to be a kpop idol. Kpop is targeted to a young audience, idols are supposed to be an older figure in teenager/young adults lives that they can look up to and find comfort in. What is so bad about having little creative control? Creative freedom isn't what the esscence of being a kpop idol is. 

Day6 is a kpop band which produces & writes all their songs. Kpop is an umbrella term, and theres a lot more to it than just bubblegum pop. Their new release Zombie is a beautiful example of a group having creative control. It has themes that resonate with everyone, regardless of age.


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

i know our fandom could be toxic and problematic, but beyond that is amazing people ): i've always felt so lonely and insecure when i was a closeted fan, but i finally met some people that i could feel comfortable with; met them through our love for 1the9 <3


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 17, 2020)

Personally not my thing.


----------



## Maiana (May 17, 2020)

there will never be a choreography that tops After School's First Love -- I miss them ;n;
If you have not seen it, please check it out.


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

alright, to all those who do this, please stop sexualizing your idols !!!


----------



## Karmahri (May 17, 2020)

I recently found this group and I'm obsessed with their latest comeback :3


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> I recently found this group and I'm obsessed with their latest comeback :3



AHH yes stan oh my girl <333


----------



## Munyo (May 17, 2020)

Anyone like 9muses here? ; __; They're not that popular. Been around since 2010, but disbanded last year.


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

AH 9muses :c stanned them from 2016 all the way till they disbanded ): wish their company had promoted them better


----------



## Noctis (May 17, 2020)

Munyo said:


> Anyone like 9muses here? ; __; They're not that popular. Been around since 2010, but disbanded last year.


ugh I loved 9muses so much. I really thought 9muses and ze:a were going to be huge acts under their company but no


----------



## Munyo (May 17, 2020)

seularin said:


> AH 9muses :c stanned them from 2016 all the way till they disbanded ): wish their company had promoted them better



You stanned them the year three members left, omg. Was it during their A subgroup promotion?



Noctis said:


> ugh I loved 9muses so much. I really thought 9muses and ze:a were going to be huge acts under their company but no



Me too, omg. They really should have followed up after Kyungri's Blue Moon before disbanding. There's not enough of that aesthetic in K-pop. Well, Chungha just released Stay Tonight, but still.


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

Munyo said:


> You stanned them the year three members left, omg. Was it during their A subgroup promotion?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, omg. They really should have followed up after Kyungri's Blue Moon before disbanding. There's not enough of that aesthetic in K-pop. Well, Chungha just released Stay Tonight, but still.



it was around march :c


----------



## d3_3p (May 19, 2020)

It's a virus. They are indistinguishable artists with indistinguishable music. But I suppose young girls just have to obsess over something.

Meanwhile, Korean cinema is getting better. It deserves way more attention than manufactured music.


----------



## Asarena (May 19, 2020)

I like Oh My Girl a lot as well. Their song Closer is one of my favorite Kpop songs~


----------



## Maiana (May 21, 2020)

red square had a unique mv.. they said stan talent not faces
secret number's debut song slapped but the choreography was kind of underwhelming
woo!ah!'s debut song slapped tbh.. the "badda badda bing badda badda boom" was probably the best part
nct's punch was amazing, the asmr had me shook though


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

whats with nct's comebacks lmao
kick it .... punch
who they wanna fite


----------



## Marte (May 22, 2020)

Still recovering from the heart attack Yoongi gave me this mornig.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 22, 2020)

not so big on kpop and maybe only listened to block b but whenever i see the word kpop i read is as kpoop and its this meme's fault

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137524917283577858


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> not so big on kpop and maybe only listened to block b but whenever i see the word kpop i read is as kpoop and its this meme's fault
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137524917283577858


block b?? taste


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

Blackpink please anyone?


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Blackpink please anyone?


i dont stan (but ik their names) bc of their lack of comebacks--i only ever listen to stay cos THAT hits differently 
i dislike most of their discography but the girls r so precious pls


----------



## Maiana (May 22, 2020)

seularin said:


> i dont stan (but ik their names) bc of their lack of comebacks--i only ever listen to stay cos THAT hits differently
> i dislike most of their discography but the girls r so precious pls


stay is one of their best songs. and that's a fact


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

Maiana said:


> stay is one of their best songs. and that's a fact


ill b happy w a comeback like stay honestly  yg wyd


----------



## namiieco (May 23, 2020)

Maiana said:


> stay is one of their best songs. and that's a fact


stay and whistle superior


----------



## peachmilke (May 23, 2020)

i've been listening to a lot of twice! their songs are very upbeat and i think the way mina's anxiety has been handled is pretty good for the industry standards there. growing up i used to be OBSESSED with girls generation.. my best friend at the time was half korean and we found a cd at her grandmas house lol, still enjoy listening to them today though but sad that jessica (if i recall correctly) isn't a part of it anymore


----------



## Maiana (May 23, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> i've been listening to a lot of twice! their songs are very upbeat and i think the way mina's anxiety has been handled is pretty good for the industry standards there. growing up i used to be OBSESSED with girls generation.. my best friend at the time was half korean and we found a cd at her grandmas house lol, still enjoy listening to them today though but sad that jessica (if i recall correctly) isn't a part of it anymore


i love twice so much, i can't wait until more&more <3


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

Anyone listen to BiBi or even know her? :’> her new song Kazino is  check it out and lmk what you think  my fav song from her is binu tho XD


----------



## Maiana (May 23, 2020)

PeachTea04 said:


> Anyone listen to BiBi or even know her? :’> her new song Kazino is  check it out and lmk what you think  my fav song from her is binu tho XD


I love BiBi !!!! <3 her music slaps


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

my villagers' catchphrase is stan wayv help LMAO


----------



## limiya (May 24, 2020)

My younger sister is obsessed with kpop, and I do like kpop overall, but I always have to be in a certain mood in order to truly enjoy it! I love Hyuna and BLACKPINK a lot, and I also do like BTS for the most part!! CL is also incredible.


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

limiya said:


> My younger sister is obsessed with kpop, and I do like kpop overall, but I always have to be in a certain mood in order to truly enjoy it! I love Hyuna and BLACKPINK a lot, and I also do like BTS for the most part!! CL is also incredible.


omg hyuna and cl...both queens;; you have taste

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

treasures gonna debut soon!!! yg better not fuq em up


----------



## limiya (May 24, 2020)

seularin said:


> omg hyuna and cl...both queens;; you have taste


Omg tysm, these were just the people who popped up at the top of my head as soon as I saw this thread lolol.


----------



## peachmilke (May 24, 2020)

I discovered spit it out by solar today and all I can say is... stan mamamoo and solar


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> I discovered spit it out by solar today and all I can say is... stan mamamoo and solar


lowkey gay for solar LMAO yes stan mamamoo


----------



## namiieco (May 25, 2020)

PeachTea04 said:


> Anyone listen to BiBi or even know her? :’> her new song Kazino is  check it out and lmk what you think  my fav song from her is binu tho XD


Yes!!! I love her tone of voice sm, binu is my fave too haha


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

aye stream candy by baekhyun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

I'm a BTS stan,, I love it! I mean them boys got talent. Have you seen J-hope? He can sing dance and rap and his side view is perfection


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm a BTS stan,, I love it! I mean them boys got talent. Have you seen J-hope? He can sing dance and rap and his side view is perfection


i was hoseok biased before i unstanned o: wish i got into them more :')


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

seularin said:


> i was hoseok biased before i unstanned o: wish i got into them more :')


 I can help you get into them. I got my kpop hating friends to like kpop-  I have power


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can help you get into them. I got my kpop hating friends to like kpop-  I have power


LMAO was an army since 2014 but after idol i kinda got out of it ahsdkas i only ever listen to their 2013 - 2016 songs ;; i'm biasing 29099813728 groups rn so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

seularin said:


> LMAO was an army since 2014 but after idol i kinda got out of it ahsdkas i only ever listen to their 2013 - 2016 songs ;; i'm biasing 29099813728 groups rn so


I actually love Idol but i'm sorry you lost interest,, I still stan them even after the monstrosity of Boy with luv. I get it though! I stan many girl groups so it's hard to keep up-


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I actually love Idol but i'm sorry you lost interest,, I still stan them even after the monstrosity of Boy with luv. I get it though! I stan many girl groups so it's hard to keep up-


to be completely honest idol was stuck in my head for weeks :0 which ggs do you stan?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

seularin said:


> to be completely honest idol was stuck in my head for weeks :0 which ggs do you stan?


It's my jam! "Can't stop me lovin myself"♪ It became my theme song oop. Now the ggs I stan are Girls Generation, Twice, Gfriends momoland and Red Velvet.


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's my jam! "Can't stop me lovin myself"♪ It became my theme song oop. Now the ggs I stan are Girls Generation, Twice, Gfriends momoland and Red Velvet.


i stan all those groups!! being a second gen stan, snsd (girls' generation) is probably my fav out of all of them aaaaa "gee gee gee"

others i stan are :

dreamcatcher
oh my girl
apink
mamamoo
t-ara
wonder girls ( /sniffs/ i miss them )
loona
2ne1
4minute
kara
aoa
after school
april
pristin (UGH I MISS THEM)
i.o.i
pink fantasy
wjsn
cherry bullet
everglow
elris
exid
f(x) >> (rip sulli i miss her sm)
miss a
nine muses
wassup
weki meki
nature
sistar
itzy
iz*one
gwsn
gugudan
girl's day
clc
dream note

i stan more bgs tho


----------



## PugLovex (May 25, 2020)

i used to listen to k pop a ton, but i stopped recently, since i’ve reverted back to listening to taylor swift more. it’s not bad though! i still do really like blackpink


----------



## Karmahri (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Blackpink please anyone?


omg Blackpink's new song Sour candy is coming out this friday along with lady gaga on her new album!!! I'm so excited!
YG also announced they are going to have a comeback in june so I'm pumped! I do think they should have more comebacks than once per year though ;;
*also loving Hwasa's OST song "orbit" and IU's new song "eight"!!


----------



## pochacco (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> omg Blackpink's new song Sour candy is coming out this friday along with lady gaga on her new album!!! I'm so excited!
> YG also announced they are going to have a comeback in june so I'm pumped! I do think they should have more comebacks than once per year though ;;
> *also loving Hwasa's OST song "orbit" and IU's new song "eight"!!


THANK YOU MY GOD NOBODY KNOWS ABOUT BP'S EXISTENCE AND IT'S SAD!!!


----------



## seularin (May 26, 2020)

pochacco said:


>


BAEKHYUN AGES BACKWARDS

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

pls listen to onf   lauv left ( /cries/ ) but theyre getting thru it at RTK ( btw pls support them ) I recommend listening to we must love or why  (or even their bop bside happily never after)


----------



## Meira (May 26, 2020)

I use to be a really big Kpop fan but now I grew out of it after finding out how they treat the artists.


----------



## Noctis (May 27, 2020)

Who is excited for Irene and Seulgi sub unit debut????  They're my faves and I'm absolutely stoked. Ever since I saw their video of Be Natural when they were rookies I've been wishing so hard for a sub unit  I hope I can managed to fit their mini album (both ver) to my buy list.


----------



## seularin (May 27, 2020)

Noctis said:


> Who is excited for Irene and Seulgi sub unit debut????  They're my faves and I'm absolutely stoked. Ever since I saw their video of Be Natural when they were rookies I've been wishing so hard for a sub unit  I hope I can managed to fit their mini album (both ver) to my buy list.


ME AHJSDJ they're both my biases (--actually everyone is lmao) whenever I see someone mention 'be natural' I can only hear taeyong's "booming system up up ty track ty track"


----------



## Noctis (May 27, 2020)

seularin said:


> ME AHJSDJ they're both my biases (--actually everyone is lmao) whenever I see someone mention 'be natural' I can only hear taeyong's "booming system up up ty track ty track"


AGSHJSJA I totally forgot about Taeyong's existance in the song. I thought it was unnecessary lol.


----------



## MoonPrincess (May 27, 2020)

Does anyone here remember 2ne1?


----------



## seularin (May 27, 2020)

MoonPrincess said:


> Does anyone here remember 2ne1?


AJSDHJ M E I STILL RELISTEN TO ALL THEIR SONGS


----------



## MoonPrincess (May 27, 2020)

Omg YESSS DX MY HEART


----------



## Maiana (May 27, 2020)

kpop twitter is so tiring & toxic
but on the bright side, the kcon concert this year is free & being streamed on youtube 
loona (my ult group) is in the lineup and im so excited omg


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 28, 2020)

MoonPrincess said:


> Does anyone here remember 2ne1?


my all time favorite group <3
miss them a lot. I became a fan in 2014 right after their last promotions/tour/Bom's scandal so I never saw a comeback from them lol


----------



## 0ni (May 28, 2020)

I love the clothes and aesthetic of most of the groups, but I cannot enjoy the music. I keep trying and have had multiple people recommend specific songs for me to listen to in order to try and hook me in. And I am willing and ready to be hooked, too lol but nothing I have heard has grabbed me. I suppose I should just be glad I haven't found myself embroiled into another fandom, I've got plenty others that are distracting me from my responsibilities.


----------



## seularin (May 28, 2020)

sour candy sounds so similar?? but i love it sm;; might consider stanning again once yg learns how to be a decent human being


----------



## trashpedia (May 28, 2020)

Used to like it when I was growing up since growing up in an Asian household in North America there wasn't a lot of mainstream Asian media in the west at the time. Now I kinda don't like it as much because the fanbase is awfully obnoxious especially on Twitter. It kinda ruined it for me >0>


----------



## pochacco (May 28, 2020)

Eiji said:


> I love the clothes and aesthetic of most of the groups, but I cannot enjoy the music. I keep trying and have had multiple people recommend specific songs for me to listen to in order to try and hook me in. And I am willing and ready to be hooked, too lol but nothing I have heard has grabbed me. I suppose I should just be glad I haven't found myself embroiled into another fandom, I've got plenty others that are distracting me from my responsibilities.



what kinds of genres do you gravitate the most to? there’s lots of songs/groups that are heavily inspired by other styles. maybe that can help you get into it more??


----------



## 0ni (May 29, 2020)

pochacco said:


> what kinds of genres do you gravitate the most to? there’s lots of songs/groups that are heavily inspired by other styles. maybe that can help you get into it more??


I mean, I like a lot of genres - but I'm a big fan of jazz, like Dave Brubeck and John Coltrane. I also really like 'popular' music with jazz sensibilities like Steely Dan, and Joni Mitchell. I also like alt rock bands like Wilco, The Smiths, and Pearl Jam. Plus I'm a big fan of blues music. 

If you can recommend a song based on that mess I just provided then I'll definitely give it a listen lol


----------



## pochacco (May 29, 2020)

Eiji said:


> I mean, I like a lot of genres - but I'm a big fan of jazz, like Dave Brubeck and John Coltrane. I also really like 'popular' music with jazz sensibilities like Steely Dan, and Joni Mitchell. I also like alt rock bands like Wilco, The Smiths, and Pearl Jam. Plus I'm a big fan of blues music.
> 
> If you can recommend a song based on that mess I just provided then I'll definitely give it a listen lol



wow that’s really tough LOL. the songs i’ve picked are from soloists since i think they offer a bit more variety. 

jazz inspired songs that i can list from the top of my head are:

iu - the red shoes (i believe her whole modern times album might have been inspired by jazz)





jonghyun - happy birthday 





as for an alternative sound, i recommend indie bands and not necessarily kpop artists. eg. parasol or the black skirts.

bonus: the only boy group to successfully pull off a heavy rock sound imo


----------



## frogger1780 (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone here a Carat??


----------



## peachmilke (Jun 5, 2020)

been listening to a lot of loona lately, really like them a lot now! prob more than twice (still love twice though) i have a hard time getting into kpop groups so i was pleasantly surprised, can't believe they aren't more popular!


----------



## BobaHana (Jun 7, 2020)

I have been listening to Dreamcatcher, Oh My Girl, CLC, and KARD lately. Dreamcatcher is so underrated and need more love <3


----------



## seularin (Jun 8, 2020)

so today i cried thinking of sulli


----------



## lyradelphie04 (Jun 8, 2020)

I tend not to like listening/reading things that aren't in English or easy to understand words. (Like Shakespear, I don't like reading it because it's way too complicated in it's old English usage of words)

I think Kpop is cool and all, power to the Asians is something I didn't really feel until I found Ryan Higa. Kpop is very cool, beautiful Asians who have good voices and cool dancing, but I don't really like listening to it since I don't understand it (I feel so ignorant saying that yikes).

But I have a lot of respect for them, they're all great dancers and singers! And they're bringing more positive attention to culture and that there are lots of artists from around the world.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jun 10, 2020)

WJSN really outdid themselves with this one... honestly one of the best kpop songs I've heard in a LONG time. and a B-SIDE???? come ON


----------



## Tokkidokie (Jun 18, 2020)

frogger1780 said:


> Anyone here a Carat??



Me! 
(Hoshi is my favourite member)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

I've listened to kpop since I was a kid (not to date myself, but Shinhwa ruled the world of my elementary school self) so I've seen a lot of groups come and go and also a lot of groups go through changes (RIP DB5K). 

Kpop (fandom), in my opinion, is way more toxic today than it was before. I think that's just because more widespread internet community. There's also more fanwars and petty squabbles on Twitter now than I remember there being in the past.


----------



## shion (Jun 21, 2020)

i like girl groups mostly


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

I love the music and avoid the fan base like a plague~

iKon had my heart for the last year but now Doyoung is just a melody I don't want to escape!


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 22, 2020)

BIGBANG forever and always, I have yet to listen to BTS... don't know how I've managed to avoid it so far... probably because I only listen to "Bang Bang Bang" and "Beautiful Hangover" .-. but I don't always listen to k-pop because I prefer alt-rock.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2020)

I used to listen to a lot of kpop in ~2011-2015, and still do now but I don’t listen nearly as much. Ive been recently listening to a lot of the songs I used to love and it brought back so many memories ahsfjglg probably gonna go on a small monologue

My first song was Hello from SHINee. Some people at my summer camp from a France exchange program were talking about how they loved Key and I looked it up haha.

I also love Big Bang, 2NE1, CN Blue, U-kiss, exo, super junior, twice and BTS. I did listen to a lot of songs from different bands and single artists too!!
Like:
heartbreaker by GD
eyes nose lips by taeyang
Rose by leehi
Eternity by VIXX
Destiny by infinite
Trouble maker by troublemaker
Love scenario by ikon
Trespass by monsta  x

i was listening to Heaven by Ailee the other day and saw this COMMENT. IT WAS LITERALLY what I thought for the longest time too ahaha Im glad I’m not the only one who thought that



Spoiler










Oh yes I made my island tune in new horizon part of spring day from bts  my fav song from them


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 23, 2020)

Omg I'm literally so excited for Blackpink's upcoming comeback this friday asdfghjkl 
I'm more excited for this than holidays and my birthday LOL


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

honestly i cant say im straight whenever i look at idols 

esp nct yuta n gwsn miya


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Black pink is my fave but I'm a once now

Twice has got me shook


----------



## milktae (Jul 18, 2020)

I used to think I listened to it a lot but after meeting rin it’s actually the only thing I listen to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Currently wondering what to listen to 
got some recs and my headphones


----------



## milktae (Jul 18, 2020)

oooh have you listened to any boy groups? If not then nct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Nope, my kpop friend who btw was the reason I got into bp was 
seularin gave me a list of recs


----------



## milktae (Jul 18, 2020)

rin has great taste  nct is the rly good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm gonna be listening to kpop all day 

not that that's a bad thing, it's the best thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Still crying tears of joy because hobgoblin from clc is so good


----------



## seularin (Jul 18, 2020)

ive been listening to nct dream’s 119 for 3hrs straight today  the chorus just slaps that hard and oh my GOD jisung’s ‘i like it like that’ and chenle’s ‘ah oui’ ugh giv me more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

I have hobgoblin on loop, pretty sure it's been an hour 

It's been 45 mins, not tired yet

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

Starting to fear for my sanity


----------



## milktae (Jul 18, 2020)

technically not kpop but I swear wayv was  the only thing I listened to for a whole week


----------



## seularin (Jul 18, 2020)

milktae said:


> does wayv count ? I swear they were the only thing I listened to for a whole week


its basically mandarin pop,, but theyre part of a kpop group  nct’s units are weird lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Just stopped listening to hobgoblin 

I feel weird now

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

It's crossroads time


----------



## seularin (Jul 18, 2020)

made a list of gg recommendations cx (also includes female duos / soloists)



Spoiler




devil - clc
violeta - iz*one
%% - apink
bon bon chocolat - everglow
deja vu - dreamcatcher
fever - gfriend
come see me - aoa
bazooka - gwsn
me & you - exid
me - clc
woowa - dia
gleam - mamamoo
hands up - cherry bullet
rollercoaster - chungha
fun! - fromis_9
lion - (g)-idle
dumb - bvndit
beautiful days - lovelyz
drip - hinapia
bom - bol4
oopsie (my bad) - nature
boom boom - ans
butterfly - loona
fantasy - pink fantasy
remember - 9muses
tt - twice
queen - 3ye
bad boy - red velvet
egotistic - mamamoo
secret story of the swan - iz*one
lil’ touch - girls’ generation
i am the best - 2ne1
no - clc
hate - 4minute
get it - pristin v
secret garden - oh my girl
travel - bol4
scream - dreamcatcher
psycho - red velvet
gogobebe - mamamoo
fancy - twice
twit - hwasa


----------



## milktae (Jul 18, 2020)

That’s like half your gg playlist
which I’m listening too


----------



## seularin (Jul 18, 2020)

milktae said:


> That’s like half your gg playlist


im gonna add songs to make it 6hrs today


----------



## milktae (Jul 18, 2020)

I can barely listen to It all rn

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

I’m just casually listening to it rn


----------



## Crunchy_Water (Jul 18, 2020)

i dont listen to it much now, but back in highschool i used to! not sure what the newer groups are up to lately


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

@Rosie977 
Welcome to the kpop hole.

Also gfriend is really good too and "i am the best" is stuck in my head


----------



## milktae (Jul 18, 2020)

i Listen to boy groups too much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Strike the above, reverse it, all I listen to is girl groups

Twice is just :0
I love it and have no complaints


----------



## seularin (Jul 19, 2020)

here to talk abt my girl HARUKA






shes ethereal shes hot shes cool shes pretty shes gorgeous shes talented she can rap she can sing she can dance she can draw her fashion sense is MWAH she has the same hairstyle as yuta did i mention shes ethereal ??? her surname miyauchi is my favorite japanese surname her iconic short hair she can pull off a suit shes everyones bias shes everyones girl crush shes everyones boy crush shes my crush she is HARUKA


----------



## milktae (Jul 19, 2020)

seularin said:


> here to talk abt my girl HARUKA
> 
> View attachment 288822
> 
> shes ethereal shes hot shes cool shes pretty shes gorgeous shes talented she can rap she can sing she can dance she can draw her fashion sense is MWAH she has the same hairstyle as yuta did i mention shes ethereal ??? her surname miyauchi is my favorite japanese surname her iconic short hair she can pull off a suit shes everyones bias shes everyones girl crush shes everyones boy crush shes my crush she is HARUKA


she seems like someone I’d have a crush on lol


----------



## seularin (Jul 19, 2020)

milktae said:


> she seems like someone I’d have a crush on lol


shes my dreamgril


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Listened to sour candy 
I'm sorry but lady gaga ruined it.
Not a fan of her too much


----------



## seularin (Jul 19, 2020)

im sour candy
so sweet then i get a little angry yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Ask me to be nice and then I'll do it extra mean.

I'll still listen to it, I can get over LG for my girls 

Also fancy from twice has been stuck in my head lately ✌


----------



## seularin (Jul 19, 2020)

GEOGI NEO I FANCY YOU


----------



## milktae (Jul 19, 2020)

Isn’t sour candy technically lady Gaga’s?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

milktae said:


> Isn’t sour candy technically lady Gaga’s?


Yeah sadly 


seularin said:


> GEOGI NEO I FANCY YOU


YES


----------



## milktae (Jul 19, 2020)

but if she didn’t release the song you wouldn’t be playing it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

milktae said:


> but if she didn’t release the song you wouldn’t be playing it


I don't like her voice but she gave bp a "comeback" so I can get over it, besides I did like "born this way" and bad romance but I'm a kpopper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm crying boombayah is so beautiful


----------



## seularin (Jul 19, 2020)

i lov him


----------



## milktae (Jul 19, 2020)

I keep listening to monster and every once in awhile I start hearing the chorus


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

"Fancy" loves getting stuck in my head

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

Pretty sure my spotify is just my kpop stash

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

How do I throw someone in a kpop hole?


----------



## seularin (Jul 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How do I throw someone in a kpop hole?


hand em to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

seularin said:


> hand em to me


K  
clockwise and ohare01 are the targets


----------



## seularin (Jul 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> K
> clockwise and ohare01 are the targets


oh shoot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

seularin said:


> oh shoot


frik 

they're not gonna convert are they


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> frik
> 
> they're not gonna convert are they


Nope :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nope :3


you fool, you forgot to check my profile

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

Didn't work

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

well that failed.

whatever I have kpop myself.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

my playlist is too big but I don't want to shorten it :')


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

CAN I HEAR HOBGOBLIN FOREVER 

I LOVE IT SO MUCH


----------



## milktae (Jul 20, 2020)

those TikToks of going to sulli and jonghyun’s concert make me rly sad :’c but the comments are what make me love the community


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Trying out boy groups and I like nct and ateez


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm a fan of BTS, I have tried other groups but not the same. They mean more to me because when I first heard them last year it was the first time in a long time I had wanted to know everything about a group and listen to all their previous material. Plus I might add buy all the albums . I was genuinely excited about a band and I haven't felt like that since i was a teenager and found Daughtry for the first time . I am fully fledged Army  but not a crazy fan i might just add in


----------



## namiieco (Jul 20, 2020)

Pls consider supporting the predebut group called Kingdom <3 and following them on instagram @ kingdom_gfent
two of their members are redebuting from the disbanded group varsity so i have a soft spot for them :')


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Jennie - solo is really good :000


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

I don’t listen to much kpop, but I’ve been obsessed with IU more than usual lately.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

Can we all agree "Why so lonely" is a good song?


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 21, 2020)

obsessed with how you like that's dance performance and I realized I have the same fit as Rose but I dont go anywhere so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

Luxsama said:


> obsessed with how you like that's dance performance and I realized I have the same fit as Rose but I dont go anywhere so


Oh wow I found someone of culture in the kpop thread


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh wow I found someone of culture in the kpop thread


i tend to keep it lowkey LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

Queen Jisoo   

she's so pretty :000


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m probably one of the few people who likes both reggaeton and K-pop. I do wish for some simpler choreographies of K-Pop songs. I do like BLACKPINK’s comeback, especially the Gacha Club animated video (that is how I discovered the song, by the way), though. FANCY by TWICE is also an excellent song.


----------



## seularin (Jul 21, 2020)

can i express my love for nct and hate for smt ent

i love all 21 of them (hope we get new members soon) and their songs have just rlly helped me through a bad time and this is nothing new but i hate that theyre being mistreated, **** you sm


----------



## milktae (Jul 21, 2020)

I wonder how many nct members they’re gonna stop at


----------



## seularin (Jul 21, 2020)

milktae said:


> I wonder how many nct members they’re gonna stop at







taeyong and nct in 2050


----------



## milktae (Jul 21, 2020)

taeyong would be 55


----------



## seularin (Jul 21, 2020)

milktae said:


> taeyong would be 55






i dont see him age


----------



## milktae (Jul 21, 2020)

seularin said:


> View attachment 290199
> 
> i dont see him age


he’ll always be baby


----------



## milktae (Jul 22, 2020)

yanan’s “my baby” in shine is my favorite part  the whole song is my favorite though


----------



## seularin (Jul 22, 2020)

loona are hella cute


----------



## milktae (Jul 22, 2020)

I wanna steal Chris’s laptop


----------



## milktae (Jul 22, 2020)

I keep listening to sour candy cause I haven’t listened to it since the release


----------



## milkie (Jul 23, 2020)

im so excited for ateez's new comeback soon also the fact that blackpink is getting a new song so i can stop listening to how u like that


----------



## milktae (Jul 25, 2020)

Somi’s comeback was SO GOOD  I keep listening to what you waiting for 
she may only be 19 but she’s still a queen


----------



## seularin (Jul 25, 2020)

milktae said:


> Somi’s comeback was SO GOOD  I keep listening to what you waiting for
> she may only be 19 but she’s still a queen


im 19 and im her peasant <3


----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2020)

ATEEZ COMEBACK ATEEZ COMEBACK ATEEZ COMEBACK ATEEZ COMEBACK ATEEZ COMEBACK ATEEZ COMEBACK


----------



## Locket (Jul 26, 2020)

LEE HI!!! her comeback was really good i recommend you all go listen if u haven't <3


----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2020)

Locket said:


> LEE HI!!! her comeback was really good i recommend you all go listen if u haven't <3


was it holo :0 ill listen to it in a bit


----------



## seulty (Jul 27, 2020)

i like this thread 




pretty clear who my ult. is ,, ha
—been listening to the boyz & golden child !!!


----------



## MoogleKupo (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been a big listener to Kpop since 2012. I've found so many groups to be unique, original, master piece choreography, vocals on point, but also fandoms out of control. I have a long list of groups I stan, but the biggest has to be Girl's Generation. I've loved them since I heard "I Got a Boy" and I will never let that song die on my playlist.

I love each band individually and I choose not to compare one to another, like Ateez to BTS or Mamamoo to TWICE, so on and so forth. Each band gives something new and fun, whether it's lyrics, choreography, a funny member, a new home, a friend, whatever it may be; KPOP is for anybody and if people don't like it, well that's just fine. I just don't think people need to hate it ferociously, I don't mind some music but I don't explicitly "hate" country and won't listen to it constantly because it isn't my taste. But I would never ridicule somebody for liking that genre or anything like that. 

Fandoms on the other hand, some definitely get out of control. I'm a Blink and an Army and, yes, we coexist. Because I love both bands, I don't like how YG is producing BP and other reasons too, but I still have a soft spot for those girls (I personally loved Kill this Love tbh). I listen to both, I stan both, I love learning new things about both. But no, I don't think one is better than the other or any other group, "they don't deserve the fame" yes they all do, it's their dream.

Closing statement: Kpop is wonderful if it's for you, I say give it a listen if you'd like, but I will forever enjoy the music.


----------



## milktae (Jul 29, 2020)

heehee im still awake for ateez’s new album and it’s chefs kiss lol I need to sleep

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Also bad alive english vers


----------



## seularin (Aug 3, 2020)

most listened on spotify x 

1. 7 days - nct dream
2. nostalgic night - viction
3. we must love - onf
4. love talk - wayv
5. answer - ab6ix
6. queen - 3ye
7. leo - bol4 (ft. baekhyun)
8. magnolia - too
9. hobgoblin - clc
10. movie star - cix


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Haven't been here in a while.
A few words 

Hobgoblin - clc, if you don't like it you have bad taste 
Fancy - twice
*insert all bp songs here*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 10, 2020)

Blackpink is my taste in music in a nutshell


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

YA GIRL NEED IT ALL, AND THAT'S A HUNDRED

oh sorry just vibing over hylt


----------



## milktae (Aug 12, 2020)

I did a Kahoot on kpop and got 33 questions wrong  I’m sad cause of it
got my mains wrong too


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 12, 2020)

I feel like theyre overworked and not treated well.. i always hear scary like stories about them... and i think ive heard about a few of them winding up dead.. suicides maybe.. havent really listened to the music or anything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I feel like theyre overworked and not treated well.. i always hear scary like stories about them... and i think ive heard about a few of them winding up dead.. suicides maybe.. havent really listened to the music or anything


Yeah the industry isn't too good...


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 13, 2020)

yall dont come at me but kpop has gone downhill since 2017/2018. im over kpop


----------



## minyoongiluv (Aug 13, 2020)

Marte said:


> Still recovering from the heart attack Yoongi gave me this mornig.


mood


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I feel like theyre overworked and not treated well.. i always hear scary like stories about them... and i think ive heard about a few of them winding up dead.. suicides maybe.. havent really listened to the music or anything


The industry is appalling. I know someone who went through several years training and walked away right before her chance to debut. The conditions weren't worth it. 

I was big into K-pop in my teens (so, y'know, the Jurassic period) but occasionally go back to artists I liked. DBSK's _Purple Line_ keeps getting stuck in my head lately.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 13, 2020)

I don’t have any problems with the kpop (I actually listened to twice, blackpink, and SNSD and love their music!) but sometimes the community can be really toxic, especially on Twitter :/


----------



## milktae (Aug 14, 2020)

100 by superm hit different


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 15, 2020)

milktae said:


> 100 by superm hit different


True FACTS! 

The vocals are immaculate. I could listen to it all dayyyy.

Anyways, I'm really excited! My mom is sending me some money I've been saving up (for something unrelated) to purchase my 6th k-pop album~ it's gonna be Super Junior's Time Slip (Shindong version)! I'm super stoked >w< I love Super Junior so so much!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Stan Jisoo


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 15, 2020)

im not a hyper kpop stan or anything (I'm not really into fandoms or anything in general lol) but apinks dumhdurum is a p good bop


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2020)

Bts came out w/ a teaser for their new single and SO MUCH happened in 20 seconds


----------



## milktae (Aug 21, 2020)

DYNAMITE 
THE VIBESSS


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 26, 2020)

not even a short teaser of how ice cream would sound like yet......

i'm so curious where selena would sing on this song and where her lines would be. it's the first kpop comeback from a gg featuring a very popular western artist. this won't be a yyxy feat. grimes situation obviously would she just have a cute moment in the chorus like halsey? i hope not.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 26, 2020)

I've only really thought the choreography to be kind of interesting.
The music... not gonna lie is pretty repetitive and I personally don't like it.
I can't seem go 3 minutes online without someone gushing about it, or even in real life. I'm not mad that they like it, i'm just tired of having to hearing about it constantly.


----------



## amemome (Aug 26, 2020)

Love it. As a Korean-American, it played a HUGE role in helping me maintain my Korean language skills. I'm currently listening to a lot of Oh My Girl. My favorite tracks are usually by 90s/00s groups.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 28, 2020)

ice cream is.... idek what to say

what do we think ladies


----------



## amemome (Aug 28, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> ice cream is.... idek what to say
> 
> what do we think ladies


I think it's fine. Not really my style but it's a good song.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 28, 2020)

amemome said:


> I think it's fine. Not really my style but it's a good song.



it's a cute song. i love cute concept like don't get me wrong but there's something about it that i can't put my finger on. maybe it's mixed with that fact that it sounds different from usual blackpink (different concept too), and majority of it is basically english. the beat was repetitive so when the chorus hit i was like "is this the chorus?", very different from usual kpop structure. maybe that's their goal idk.

at least people can stop saying every bp song sounds the same.


----------



## amemome (Aug 28, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> it's a cute song. i love cute concept like don't get me wrong but there's something about it that i can't put my finger on. maybe it's mixed with that fact that it sounds different from usual blackpink (different concept too), and majority of it is basically english. the beat was repetitive so when the chorus hit i was like "is this the chorus?", very different from usual kpop structure. maybe that's their goal idk.
> 
> at least people can stop saying every bp song sounds the same.


big agree. I think it sounds like standard U.S. pop, maybe like an Ariana Grande song? (prob bc ari was involved in making the song lol)


----------



## milktae (Aug 28, 2020)

NCT HAS TIKTOK FINALLY
superm has 2 accounts and nct just got one :’)


----------



## samsquared (Aug 28, 2020)

i won't pretend to know a lot about kpop, but i really like TWICE.
ice cream sounds a lot like a britpop song to me personally, like jessie j or something. \


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Haven't watched icecream yet but posting so others can enjoy (or not enjoy)






	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

Okay just watched it.

please just leave the cute concept to twice

I prefer blackpink's regular theme to whatever this is 

I don't like the singers collabing


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 29, 2020)

amemome said:


> big agree. I think it sounds like standard U.S. pop, maybe like an Ariana Grande song? (prob bc ari was involved in making the song lol)





Saltyy said:


> Haven't watched icecream yet but posting so others can enjoy (or not enjoy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is handled so poorly, because this could have been bigger as this is blackpink’s first comeback collab (where they’re the main artist, sour candy is just an album track and that had more positive reception). also i feel like it’s too early, could have saved it for later. or chosen a better song lol. hylt is still pretty new. when’s THE ALBUM coming out?

if ariana was gonna give them something, wish it was something like 7 rings. that’s more like bp vibe. instead of this standard cutesy summer bop.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 29, 2020)

I have recently discovered BTS ( I knew they existed but never listed to there music before)  I was just listening to the popular top 20 songs in my country on youtube  while doing things around the house and a BTS video came up in the list. So I started looking at there other stuff and I now play Black Swan and Fake Love on repeat. I like the choreograph as I was a dancer for 20 years


----------



## seularin (Aug 29, 2020)

skz are having another comeback soon and i'm hyped, even tho i feel like they've already been everywhere (and need rest) being a stay is fun, skz rlly feed their fans with content

lowkey sad that felix's mullet was fake rip


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 1, 2020)

I've been seeing so much of Shindong's (one of my ult biases out of all groups EVER, but he's from SuperJunior) TikToks lately, lol. I love him so much + his dancing ; w ;

He's so good at it! Guess that's why he's lead choreographer lolol~

Anyways, I loveeeeed Dynamite! Did anyone watch the MTV VMAs performance? I think they did AMAZING!

Now, watching the Ice Cream MV (I'm not a huge fan of BLACKPINK to begin with, but I'm having high-hopes for this ;w; ) will edit my reaction in later~

EDIT: Okay, I watched it. I really do prefer their other theme, whatever they were going for, like with BOOMBAYAH, but this is also _super_ good, in my opinion. I found it incredibly cute and it make my teeth rot just by watching it, HAHA. It's okay! It's not that bad. I enjoyed it! :3


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 2, 2020)

So what's the best K-pop to check out if you're not a fan of most K-pop? So much K-pop is like modern American pop, with rap and R&B influences. I'm just not really a fan. 

This is why I generally still prefer J-pop. Some J-pop is drifting the way of rap/R&B influences, mainly because of the popularity of K-pop nowadays. But most is not that way.

I just know K-pop is so popular and I want to try to "get it", but so far I can't.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 3, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> So what's the best K-pop to check out if you're not a fan of most K-pop? So much K-pop is like modern American pop, with rap and R&B influences. I'm just not really a fan.
> 
> This is why I generally still prefer J-pop. Some J-pop is drifting the way of rap/R&B influences, mainly because of the popularity of K-pop nowadays. But most is not that way.
> 
> I just know K-pop is so popular and I want to try to "get it", but so far I can't.



"So what's the best K-pop to check out if you're not a fan of most K-pop?" is kind of a tricky question to answer if you're *not *into R&B, because i find that most people who are not into k-pop think of k-pop as cutesy bright pop, so they get into k-pop because of the songs that sound dark or R&B influenced (aka more western) like red velvet's bad boy or psycho (personally both are some of the best kpop songs i've ever heard).

you might like this if you're into j-pop, both groups have 3 japanese members. they release j-pop singles too.










dreamcatcher's sound is definitely different from most k-pop groups too

boy groups mostly have rap / r&b sound so i won't even bother suggesting lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 3, 2020)

milktae said:


> Somi’s comeback was SO GOOD  I keep listening to what you waiting for
> she may only be 19 but she’s still a queen



i'm still obsessed with what you waiting for
it got me listening to very very very on repeat again

me: only deep lyrics get to me

also me:
nal neomuneomuneomu
neomuneomuneomu neomuneomuneomu
neomuneomuneomu neomuneomuneomu


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> "So what's the best K-pop to check out if you're not a fan of most K-pop?" is kind of a tricky question to answer if you're *not *into R&B, because i find that most people who are not into k-pop think of k-pop as cutesy bright pop, so they get into k-pop because of the songs that sound dark or R&B influenced (aka more western) like red velvet's bad boy or psycho (personally both are some of the best kpop songs i've ever heard).
> 
> you might like this if you're into j-pop, both groups have 3 japanese members. they release j-pop singles too.
> 
> ...



Oh IZ*ONE. I completely forgot about them. I'm actually aware of them BECAUSE of J-pop. Those Japanese members you're talking about come from the 48 groups (aka AKB48, etc). I've never actually listened to any of their music before. Sakura Miyawaki was HUGE in AKB48 when she left to join IZ*ONE. I felt it was kinda weird that she even got to go, since AKB48 has been losing all of their best talent and not getting many good replacements. I actually lost interest in them because of that.

The two songs you linked are much more up my alley. Thank you. The vocals still have R&B/Western pop-esque autotuning to them, but the beat sounds very Eurodance which is nice. The TWICE song kinda sounds like it could've been in a DDR game almost.


----------



## milktae (Sep 3, 2020)

Does anyone stan ateez :000


Spoiler









also I’m really excited for the skz comeback even tho they deserve to rest )):


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 4, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Oh IZ*ONE. I completely forgot about them. I'm actually aware of them BECAUSE of J-pop. Those Japanese members you're talking about come from the 48 groups (aka AKB48, etc). I've never actually listened to any of their music before. Sakura Miyawaki was HUGE in AKB48 when she left to join IZ*ONE. I felt it was kinda weird that she even got to go, since AKB48 has been losing all of their best talent and not getting many good replacements. I actually lost interest in them because of that.
> 
> The two songs you linked are much more up my alley. Thank you. The vocals still have R&B/Western pop-esque autotuning to them, but the beat sounds very Eurodance which is nice. The TWICE song kinda sounds like it could've been in a DDR game almost.



sakura miyawaki is my bias 
i love her. i never got to follow AKB48 (just videos and performances here & there because i watch sakura stuff) but i read about it and yeah there was a lot to unpack, there was a lot of drama on AKB48 alone and there’s also an issue how japanese idols were treated in korea. though, her popularity in japan was really utilized to the max because she was popular since day 1 on the korean produce show. her improvement from AKB48 to now is insane. it makes you wonder what even goes on in the korean idol training system.

yeah i also linked the twice feel special song because it’s very eurodance. it’s the first i thought of that’s not r&b/rap. even though there’s essentially a rap verse, as you won’t find a kpop song without a rap anyway lol.


----------



## milktae (Sep 14, 2020)

havent been here in a bit :’)

im so excited for October, nct is having a cb  and bts might too
also all these solos that have come out recently are so good! (Wonho, Jackson, Taemin) AND skz’s cb was wow  lmaoo i was up when they had the concert thing


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> So what's the best K-pop to check out if you're not a fan of most K-pop? So much K-pop is like modern American pop, with rap and R&B influences. I'm just not really a fan.
> 
> This is why I generally still prefer J-pop. Some J-pop is drifting the way of rap/R&B influences, mainly because of the popularity of K-pop nowadays. But most is not that way.
> 
> I just know K-pop is so popular and I want to try to "get it", but so far I can't.



I kinda get what you're saying, I think in general most of the more mainstream kpop bands that i've listened to typically aren't up my alley. I do like OC (rip) and Red Velvet a fair bit, though.


----------



## amemome (Sep 15, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> So what's the best K-pop to check out if you're not a fan of most K-pop? So much K-pop is like modern American pop, with rap and R&B influences. I'm just not really a fan.
> 
> This is why I generally still prefer J-pop. Some J-pop is drifting the way of rap/R&B influences, mainly because of the popularity of K-pop nowadays. But most is not that way.
> 
> I just know K-pop is so popular and I want to try to "get it", but so far I can't.



Hi! I'm a softcore 48G stan (was really into 48G back in the kami-7 golden era but fell out after mayuyu got her senbatsu center)! I think it's really hard to find kpop groups that have a similar sound, but here are some suggestions that might be up your alley!

Lovelyz - WoW!
GFriend - Glass Bead
Year 7 Class 1 - Always

I chose these three because they reminded me of the vibe I got when listening to 48G <3

Edited to add:

Fromis_9 - Glass Shoes -> not a "perfect recommendation" but! worth a listen imo!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Any news on blackpink?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 16, 2020)

anyone loving the fromis_9 comeback? just me?

Also... ANYONE EXCITED FOR LOONA'S COMEBACK...?
When I saw the news I jumped on my bus' seat! I have quite a few of their albums so I'm really looking forward to this! I'm also hoping Haseul will participate in this comeback! A lot of people are saying she will because of the whole "12:00" thing.


----------



## milktae (Sep 22, 2020)

NCT 2020
im so excited!! with the new members as well even tho jisung’s a hyung now 
also I literally never noticed how big Nct is lol


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 14, 2020)

I am now a K-pop superfan. I now stan groups like TWICE, ITZY, and possibly even BTS, BLACKPINK, and NCT.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't actively listen to k pop but I think its really cool, I just wish I spoke Korean so I could fully understand what they are saying! but I like the look and sound of it a lot!!  however, I've heard that those in k pop are not treated very well, and its regarded more as a business with a lot of managers who call all the shots rather than individual people in k pop groups making decisions for their own music, so I'm not sure I want to support that


----------



## amemome (Dec 14, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> I don't actively listen to k pop but I think its really cool, I just wish I spoke Korean so I could fully understand what they are saying! but I like the look and sound of it a lot!!  however, I've heard that those in k pop are not treated very well, and its regarded more as a business with a lot of managers who call all the shots rather than individual people in k pop groups making decisions for their own music, so I'm not sure I want to support that


I think that really depends on the group and the management. A couple of the newer groups have some freedom to produce their own music, choreography, and concepts with some management support. Seniors in the industry have a bit more say as well. But I think it really boils down to which management a group is signed with. This isn't an issue that's exclusive to K-pop though -- most capitalist businesses control what kinds of content is produced and how its output is represented.


----------



## bleached (Dec 26, 2020)

The music is amazing - the mvs, albums, choreographies, outfits, everything. But a lot of the fandoms are crazy. I remember I once showed support to Blackpink by reminding Blinks to stream HYLT. I got attacked by Armies and got called a hater purely for supporting my favourite group :') 
The rules and standards in kpop are absurd, too. But if you manage to ignore the bad side of kpop, you can enjoy the good side so much more. Kpop has become a big comfort to me. I remember when I got my first Red Velvet album, I was happy for weeks. I've never felt like that before xD


----------



## huuussein (Dec 27, 2020)

absolutely love it, though i must say i'm only a fan of girl groups. i personally just don't like any boy group song i have listened to to this point, but they're all still great and hardworking artists! i feel like unlike western mainstream music where a lot of artists are completely overrated, kpop artists are really all extremely talented. however there are lots of aspects i have a problem with, such as the toxic fandoms, but i'm sure that's no news to anyone. but other than that i feel like a lot of idols are being overworked, which is just terrible for their mental and physical health. sure that happens to any artist out there, but considering how that is such a taboo subject in asia i feel like lots of idols are secretly struggling. another issue i have is the (no pun intended) idolization of these idols, what i mean is that a lot of fans don't treat them like human beings but more like demi gods. they put them on such high pedastals, as though they're perfect. i feel like that problem also comes from barely any idols being allowed to use social media and really sharing their real personality with us. most idols have to put on a smile and give us this perfect, innocent character which is just not realistic. while i'm at it (i know this is very long, sorry lol) i hate how nowadays with bts and blackpink being so huge in the west, lots of stans come for other less popular groups for not being as big in the west. as though a group is only valid if they're popular over here, which is not fair for the hard working groups. some groups were just luckier than others and being popular here doesn't make them any better than any other group tbh. i'm not a fan of kpop becoming mainstream and all the companies wanting to appeal to western audiences :/ rant over lol pls if anyone wants to discuss any point i made, i would love to!!


----------



## PrincessApple (Dec 27, 2020)

ohhh boyyy i stan too many groups and need to slow down,,, my top kpop group is astro and my other top groups are seventeen, bts, the boyz, nct, golden child, ateez, and cravity but i also listen to a lot more groups. my favorite comeback of this year is probably nct 127 with kick it (also my favorite album of the year) or nct 2020 but my favorite title track of the year is answer by ateez


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 27, 2020)

kpop is important to me, it got me through a lot of stuff during my senior year of highschool and the group exo became one of my hyperfixations. i dont listen to other groups like i used to

i just like the music, but i have been made fun of for liking kpop almost every time ive brought it up when people ask what music i listen to. im not even a rabid fan, i just casually listen and buy an album here or there, yet it seems inevitable that people want to slam you for liking it

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020

oh and i HATE shipping culture, i am not interested in seeing people drawing ACTUAL people naked or together with a friend of theirs, its gross


----------

